# Pakistan conducts successful test launch of Shaheen-3 SSM (2750 km)



## Manticore

*#Pakistan conducts successful test launch of #Shaheen-3 SSM,capable of carrying nuclear,conventional warheads to range of 2750 KMs*





*



*





Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile
Posted: March 09, 2015 - 1345 PKT | Comment 
Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile
0 0 0 0 New

RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Monday conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 KMs.

The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.

According to an ISPR press release, the successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.

He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.




The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
65


----------



## Zarvan

#Pakistan conducts successful test launch of #Shaheen-3 SSM,capable of carrying nuclear,conventional warheads to range of 2750 KMs

I want positive ratings

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## Zarvan

Every one now use this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

No PR61/2015-ISPR Dated: March 9, 2015
Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of *Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms.* The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at *maximum range.*

The successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.

He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.

The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.



A bit of recent history:
*
1. First Notice *(NTM/Securite)* for the new IRBM (Scheduled for 06-07 Nov, 2014):*


> SECURITE
> 
> 310909 UTC OCT 2014
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 298 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0700 UTC ON *07 AND 08 NOV 14* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 23-29.57N 065-18.45E
> (2) 23-22.02N 065-33.60E
> (3) 22-34.59N 065-04.46E
> (4) 22-42.68N 064-49.01E
> 
> B. (1) 06-24.69N 055-40.54E
> (2) 06-13.80N 055-59.49E
> (3) 05-27.12N 055-32.11E
> (4) 05-37.90N 055-13.29E
> 
> *ALTITUDE 692000 METRES*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO
> ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABVOE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 080900 UTC NOV 14.





*2. Notice *(NTM/Securite)* for Shaheen-II (Conducted on 13 Nov, 2014):*


> SECURITE
> 
> 111215 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 306 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 58 (INT 7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0600 TO 0900 UTC ON
> *13 AND 14 NOV 2014* IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-10.63N 066-21.24E
> (2) 25-02.31N 066-36.83E
> (3) 24-16.71N 066-04.30E
> (4) 24-25.03N 065-49.03E
> 
> 
> 
> B. (1) 14-40.15N 059-26.80E
> (2) 14-29.64N 059-46.29E
> (3) 13-43.56N 059-16.77E
> (4) 13-54.61N 058-56.74E
> 
> 
> *ALTITUDE 436000 METRES*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC NOV 2014.
> 
> 5.CANCEL NAVAREA NINE WARNING 302 OF 2014





*3. Notice *(NOTAM)* for Shaheen-IA (Conducted on 17 Nov, 2014):*


> A1869/14 - DUE TO LONG/INTERMEDIATE RANGE MISSILE FRNG TEST BY PAKISTAN WI AREA BOUNDED BY COORD: 254500N 0661940E 251622.8N 0671031.6E 171331.6N 0614732.5E 174125.1N 0605859.8E 254500N 0661940E NO OVERFLYING ACT PERMITTED IN MUMBAI FIR WI ABV MENTIONED AREA. THE FLW ATS ROUTES ARE NOT AVBL 1. L301 BTN LADOT AND RASKI 2. N571 BTN DOGET AND PARAR 3. P574 BTN BOLIS AND TOTOX 4. N563 BTN KATBI AND REXOD 5. M300 BTN KADOL AND LOTAV 6. P570 BTN LATEB AND KITAL 7. L894 BTN BOLUR AND KITAL 8. L516 BTN IBVUB AND KITAL 9. T208 BTN BOLUR AND ASPUX. GND/MSL - UNL, BTN 0400-0700 DLY, 17 NOV 04:00 2014 UNTIL 19 NOV 07:00 2014. CREATED: 07 NOV 11:54 2014





*4. Second Notice *(NOTAM)* for the new IRBM (Scheduled for 29-30 Nov, 2014):*


> DTG 24103 Z ROUTINE
> FROM NAVAREA VII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
> TO NAVAREA VII – 626
> ----------------------------------------------------------------- ARABIAN SEA (.) CHARTS INT 71 INT 72 (.) REFER TO NAVAREA IX MESAGE 324 (.)
> MISILE FIRING AT* 692000 METRES HEIGHT* SCHEDULED BETWEN 040 TO 070 UTC ON* 29
> AND 30 NOV 14* IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> (A) 04-17.75N 054-48.52E (B) 04-06.92N 05-07.32E
> (C) 03-18.73N 054-43.6E (D) 03-29.40N 054-24.21E2.
> 
> VESELS TO KEP CLEAR OF DANGER AREA
> 3. CANCEL THIS MSG 3090 UTC NOV 14
> 24103 Z/ NOV





*5. Third Notice *(NTM/Securite)* for the new IRBM (Scheduled for 9-10 Mar, 2015):*


> SECURITE
> 
> 050600 UTC MAR 2015
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 059 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN
> 0400 TO 0700 UTC ON 09 AND 10 MAR 15 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> CORRIDOR
> 
> (A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
> (B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
> (C) 02-00.30N 054-18.62E
> (D) 02-27.26N 053-30.92E
> 
> ALTITUDE 692000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT
> TO ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED
> DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 100900 UTC MAR 15.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
17


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

yes yes yes atlast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Good to hear about something new, congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skyliner

Finally
congratulations everyone


----------



## [--Leo--]

just 2750 km must be 4500 km but anyways congrass  shaheen 3 finally came out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Congrats!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

if i am not wrong Shaheen-2 have 2500 km Range... then what was the need of testing it with new name??


----------



## WAJsal

Great news ,@syedali73 , @Armstrong ,@BetterPakistan ,@Green Arrow ,@DESERT FIGHTER @Pomegranate @Jazzbot .......March 09, 2015 | Pakistan conducts successful test-launch of Shaheen-III

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Bratva said:


> 2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile


its probably just the tested range the misslie may be capable of reaching farther


----------



## Sugarcane

Zarvan said:


> Every one now use this one



Use what? Shaheen 3???


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Bratva said:


> 2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile



Bro the actual test range of the missile is never shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Max

ZarbIAzb said:


> Pakistan is not a week country........... we all are allah's sons........we will take revenge of every muslim's drop of blood



Delete this shit... Read Surah Ikhlas.. Allah have no Sons..

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Zarvan

LoveIcon said:


> Use what? Shaheen 3???


Thread



Rashid Mahmood said:


> Bro the actual test range of the missile is never shared.


Are you sure about it ?


----------



## Sugarcane

ZarbIAzb said:


> we all are allah's sons.



False flagger?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

_*RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Monday conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 KMs.*

The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.



According to an ISPR press release, the successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.

He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.

The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

@Windjammer Photos please..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

pica and vids ?


----------



## Bratva

Dr. Stranglove said:


> its probably just the tested range the misslie may be capable of reaching farther



There is a 400-500 range difference b/w Shaheen II and III. I think it was better if it was named Shaheen-II A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile - thenews.com.pk






RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Monday conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 KMs.*

The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system *at maximum range*.

According to an ISPR press release, the successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.

He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.

The successful test launch and achievement of this *Range milestone* has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sugarcane

ZarbIAzb said:


> yeah why not I'm false flagger now go and kiss the *** of west and nawaz sharif


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> Thread
> 
> 
> Are you sure about it ?



100%.


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> There is a 400-500 range difference b/w Shaheen II and III. I think it was better if it was named Shaheen-II A


I agree its Range should have been at least 3500 KM


----------



## kaykay

Congrats


----------



## Bratva

There is a little diff b/w ranges of Shaheen II and III. I think it was better if the missile was designated as Shaheen- II A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Bro the actual test range of the missile is never shared.



The missile was tested at it's maximum range. 

Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015: 
Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms. *The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.

Welcome to ISPR*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Bratva said:


> There is a 400-500 range difference b/w Shaheen II and III. I think it was better if it was named Shaheen-II A



Or we can name Shaheen-II & III as Shaheen 1 - L, and Saheen 1 - XL

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

good news


----------



## HariPrasad

Is it a 2750 Km range missile or it is a long range missile tested for 2750 KM.


----------



## Sugarcane

HariPrasad said:


> Is it a 2750 Km range missile or it is a long range missile tested for 2750 KM.



As per news, test is at max range.


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> The missile was tested at it's maximum range.
> 
> Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
> Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms. *The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.
> 
> Welcome to ISPR*


They can also lie to hide somethings


----------



## Assault Rifle

Just a 250 km range improvement over Shaheen-II missile!!


----------



## Kompromat

I'm not interested in more range, i'm interested to see if or not we have the capability to destroy our principle threat in an ABM infested environment. Shaheen-IIIs range clearly says that we are focused on our principle threat. Its not been codenamed Shaheen-IIA because it offers substantial technology upgrade on the Shaheen-II system which is enough to be classified as a new system. 

Will it be called Hatf-X ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer

The Deterrent said:


> @Windjammer Photos please..


Some major meeting underway regarding the test, been advised to call back at 3.00.
I'll see what i can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> I'm not interested in more range, i'm interested to see if or not we have the capability to destroy our principle threat in an ABM infested environment. Shaheen-IIIs range clearly says that we are focused on our principle threat. Its not been codenamed Shaheen-IIA because it offers substantial technology upgrade on the Shaheen-II systemto be classified as a new system.
> 
> Will it be called Hatf-X ?


Well series name was not used if its name some new series than I think we are working on many more missiles


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015: 
Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms. The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.

The successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.

He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.

The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Bro the actual test range of the missile is never shared.


All tests are monitored by our satellites and ship-based radars, so hiding range from public is useless.


----------



## Stealth

[--Leo--] said:


> just 2750 km must be 4500 km but anyways congrass  shaheen 3 finally came out


Dont worry cover your nation A - Z



The Great One said:


> All tests are monitored by our satellites and ship-based radars, so hiding range from public is useless.


LOLZz even US failed to identify and here "our satellites and ship-based super duper radar"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot

They've never said before that the missile is tested at *maximum range* and if they've named it as Shaheen 3, then 2750 definitely isn't its max range otherwise what's the purpose of new name for just 250Km increased range?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Great One

Stealth said:


> Dont worry cover your nation A - Z
> 
> 
> LOLZz even US failed to identify and here "our satellites and ship-based super duper radar"


What did US fail to identify? In which world are you living?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakfighters

At Last day come


----------



## khujliwal

congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## kṣamā

Congratulation !!! Just fishing some info, dose the terminal phase have maneuverable warhead ?? If so what kind of it dose it use ??


----------



## Pomegranate

Pakistan is clearly the dominant force when it comes to missile technology ..............Congratulations to the whole nation and Job Well Done to the Scientists .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

The Great One said:


> What did US fail to identify? In which world are you living?



First identify ships/boats properly because your super duper Blue Water navy every time failed to identify or sometime dramatic destroy without any verification

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Sugarcane

Pomegranate said:


> Pakistan is clearly the dominant force when it comes to missile technology ......



Shurli chorna zarrori tha?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Magnet

Damn that is a bad news for india ...............................


----------



## The Great One

Stealth said:


> First identify ships/boats properly because your super duper Blue Water navy every time failed to identify or sometime dramatic destroy without any verification


So that was just another fart. Got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## انگریز

Good news. It may be noted that the apogee of 692 Km indicates more range than what is being said in the press release.
Shaheen 2 had a maximum apogee of 450 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

*Test launch of Shaheen-III ballistic missile successful: ISPR*
MATEEN HAIDER — PUBLISHED 5 minutes ago
Test launch of Shaheen-III ballistic missile successful: ISPR - Pakistan - DAWN.COM





Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat displayed confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of Pakistan against aggression ─ Reuters/File
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of the Shaheen-III surface-to-surface ballistic missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 km.

A statement from Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said the test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapons system at its maximum range.

Late last year, Shaheen-I and Shaheen-II missiles were test-fired. The Shaheen-II test missile was found capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads up to a range of 1500 km.

The launch was witnessed by senior officers from the Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organisations. The impact point of the launch was the Arabian Sea.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.

He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed towards making the launch a success.

He displayed confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of Pakistan against any aggression.

Pakistan has the world’s fastest growing nuclear programme capable of weaponising up to 200 nuclear devices by the year 2020, a US-based think tank said in a recently released report.

“Pakistan...is believed to have enough fissile material to produce between 110 and 120 nuclear warheads,” says the report Strategic Stability in the Second Nuclear Age Council released by the influential Council on Foreign Relations.

“By 2020, Pakistan could have a fissile material stockpile sufficient to produce more than 200 nuclear weapons.”

The successful test launch and achievement of the range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who also congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.

Read more: _Pakistan supersedes India but still ranks near bottom of n-safety index_

A United Nations General Assembly (UNGA) resolution on working towards a nuclear-weapon-free-world on Dec 3, 2014 called on Pakistan, India and Israel to voluntarily drop their nuclear weapons.

A resolution was passed to achieve a nuclear weapon-free world and the three nations were called upon to comply with the Nuclear Nonproliferation Treaty (NPT) unconditionally as non-nuclear-weapon states.

The resolution also asked Pakistan, India and Israel to keep their nuclear facilities under International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) safeguards, meaning they must also give up their ability to manufacture nuclear weapons.

The United States joined India in voting against this part of the resolution and Pakistan and Israel also voted against this provision. Meanwhile, France, Britain and Bhutan abstained from voting.

The resolution, however, was symbolic in nature and not binding under the UN Charter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pomegranate

The Great One said:


> All tests are monitored by our satellites and ship-based radars, so hiding range from public is useless.


You don't have the power neither you have got the capability to do that .........dont fire your arrows in empty space ...there were many who tried to do that and failed and you are the one importing arms from those countries so cool down



Stealth said:


> First identify ships/boats properly because your super duper Blue Water navy every time failed to identify or sometime dramatic destroy without any verification


----------



## Zarvan

*Pakistan successfully test-fires Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile


Rawalpindi*: Pakistan on Monday successfully test-fired Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms. The test was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.

The successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.

Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.





The successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division.

#pakistan #shaheen iii #missile #rawalpindi
He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces' capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.

The successful launch and achievement of this Range milestone was warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
Pakistan successfully test-fires Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile - IBNLive


----------



## Jungibaaz

انگریز said:


> Good news. It may be noted that the apogee of 692 Km indicates more range than what is being said in the press release.
> Shaheen 2 had a maximum apogee of 450 km



Any source for that 450 km figure? The 692 km figure was not right, it couldn't have been.


----------



## Zarvan

Manticore said:


> *Test launch of Shaheen-III ballistic missile successful: ISPR*
> MATEEN HAIDER — PUBLISHED 5 minutes ago
> Test launch of Shaheen-III ballistic missile successful: ISPR - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat displayed confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of Pakistan against aggression ─ Reuters/File
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of the Shaheen-III surface-to-surface ballistic missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 km.
> 
> A statement from Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said the test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapons system at its maximum range.
> 
> Late last year, Shaheen-I and Shaheen-II missiles were test-fired. The Shaheen-II test missile was found capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads up to a range of 1500 km.
> 
> The launch was witnessed by senior officers from the Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organisations. The impact point of the launch was the Arabian Sea.
> 
> Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.
> 
> He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed towards making the launch a success.
> 
> He displayed confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of Pakistan against any aggression.
> 
> Pakistan has the world’s fastest growing nuclear programme capable of weaponising up to 200 nuclear devices by the year 2020, a US-based think tank said in a recently released report.
> 
> “Pakistan...is believed to have enough fissile material to produce between 110 and 120 nuclear warheads,” says the report Strategic Stability in the Second Nuclear Age Council released by the influential Council on Foreign Relations.
> 
> “By 2020, Pakistan could have a fissile material stockpile sufficient to produce more than 200 nuclear weapons.”
> 
> The successful test launch and achievement of the range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who also congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
> 
> Read more: _Pakistan supersedes India but still ranks near bottom of n-safety index_
> 
> A United Nations General Assembly (UNGA) resolution on working towards a nuclear-weapon-free-world on Dec 3, 2014 called on Pakistan, India and Israel to voluntarily drop their nuclear weapons.
> 
> A resolution was passed to achieve a nuclear weapon-free world and the three nations were called upon to comply with the Nuclear Nonproliferation Treaty (NPT) unconditionally as non-nuclear-weapon states.
> 
> The resolution also asked Pakistan, India and Israel to keep their nuclear facilities under International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) safeguards, meaning they must also give up their ability to manufacture nuclear weapons.
> 
> The United States joined India in voting against this part of the resolution and Pakistan and Israel also voted against this provision. Meanwhile, France, Britain and Bhutan abstained from voting.
> 
> The resolution, however, was symbolic in nature and not binding under the UN Charter.


It seem ISPR forgot to tell the series I mean is it HATF X


----------



## BetterPakistan

A great news after a long time. Keep on doing remarkable work Pakistani scientists. Love Pak Army, Air Force and Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jungibaaz said:


> Any source for that 450 km figure? The 692 km figure was not right, it couldn't have been.


Is this SHAHEEN III HATF X ?


----------



## The Deterrent

Jungibaaz said:


> Any source for that 450 km figure? The 692 km figure was not right, it couldn't have been.


It was 436 km for Shaheen-II and 692 km for Shaheen-III.

Go through the NOTAMs in this post:
Pakistan conducts successful test launch of Shaheen-3 SSM (2750 km)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BetterPakistan

@suresh1773

Pakistan have more Nuclear Missiles then India. Admit this fact


----------



## PAFMAVERICK

GREAT ACHIEVEMENT...


----------



## Pomegranate




----------



## Assault Rifle

So Shaheen-III has the same flight profile as Agni-IV which has a range of 4,000 km with a 900 km apogee. 

Fun Fact: A talwar class frigate was in the area today( as per IMO charts) where the missile was supposed to impact.


----------



## Rocky rock

We were waiting for this from more than 7 years and if they tested it now... so only 2750km what the heck? The Range must be 3 to 3.5k. No need for this range already have Ghauri & Shaheen 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

LoveIcon said:


> As per news, test is at max range.




And that is 2750 KM right?


----------



## Bratva

I guess both Shaheen- I A and and III has a depressed launch trajectory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Zarvan

Manticore said:


>


Can you or any one else tell which series is this ?


----------



## Sugarcane

HariPrasad said:


> And that is 2750 KM right?



As per reports Yes - Now don't bring Agni here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

LoveIcon said:


> As per reports Yes - Now don't bring Agni here


First time ISPR didn't mention the series


----------



## HariPrasad

LoveIcon said:


> As per reports Yes - Now don't bring Agni here




I have never bought. You can quote a single example to prove me wrong.


----------



## farhan_9909

Range is not the issue,it can be enhanced.

The positive development is that we have started testing new missiles,

i hope naval variant of Babur is also launched in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sinnerman108

HariPrasad said:


> Is it a 2750 Km range missile or it is a long range missile tested for 2750 KM.



I think it is tested for 2750km.

Because the figure looks like so; otherwise it is highly inprobable that they created a missile which goes as far as 2700 and 50 km



LoveIcon said:


> As per news, test is at max range.



@Oscar Clarify the news which claim it can carry warhead(s).


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan conducts test launch of Shaheen-III Missile | Tune.pk

with sound

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

Oh yaaaaaaa ...... its just have 2750 KM range ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

HRK said:


> View attachment 200868
> View attachment 200869
> View attachment 200870
> View attachment 200871
> 
> 
> Oh yaaaaaaa ...... its just have 2750 KM range ....



Khan sahib, Photo se sabat kia karna chah rahe ho? Missile kannni khata hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## A2Z

Though the range is lesser than what was expected but it could and would be improved. The key point is does it has the ability to beat what the adversary has for self defense?


----------



## farhan_9909

When can we expect indians to correlate this new missile with north korean and chinese missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syedali73

Bratva said:


> 2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile


Payload has not been specified. Was it tested with mock payload or without any? If the missile was tested with maximum (1050kg in case of Shaheen II) mock payload (or re-entry vehicle), with lighter payload (not necessarily less lethal for I guess we are working on smaller plutonium -based warheads) it should be able to log an extra 250 or so km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ray_of_Hope




----------



## graphican

Bratva said:


> 2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile



I am suspecting range would be more than what they have claimed here. Additional 250 doesn't justify creation of a new missile. If you are nevertheless creating one, why wouldn't you add an additional 500-1000? Also look at the statement and thoughtful inclusion of "maximum range" which is unprecedented. Expect this range to be somewhere between 3000-4000 but for political reasons, it is identified as 2750.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## datalibdaz

farhan_9909 said:


> When can we expect indians to correlate this new missile with north korean and chinese missiles?




Yes yes....that Taper-mulee-dong 2 BM...


----------



## dilpakistani

My guess is that range is told to be shorter so that it doesn't seems like a threat to Israel... with 2750 km rang it is just shy of israel from 200-300 KM


----------



## graphican

Zarvan said:


> I agree its Range should have been at least 3500 KM



Once Dr. Samar mentioned that it was a conscious decision when Pakistan decided not to develop Shaheen III while it would've been a lot easier to just get carried away. 

Just ask yourself what would've stopped Pakistan from not extending range from the mark of 2500? They are still reluctant to admit its range is beyond 2750. There are definitely political reasons at play and you can expect range to be deserving more than stated range.



Horus said:


> I'm not interested in more range, i'm interested to see if or not we have the capability to destroy our principle threat in an ABM infested environment. Shaheen-IIIs range clearly says that we are focused on our principle threat. Its not been codenamed Shaheen-IIA because it offers substantial technology upgrade on the Shaheen-II system which is enough to be classified as a new system.
> 
> Will it be called Hatf-X ?



When Nasr was tested, we had learned that next missile is Surface to Air and would be called Hatf-IX. I don't think we have got this place filled yet. So if this is a new missile, it would take Hatf-IX designation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

A2Z said:


> Though the range is lesser than what was expected but it could and would be improved. The key point is does it has the ability to beat what the adversary has for self defense?



Range is not of the utmost importance, 2750km is enough range to hit all the main arteries of our adversaries. The important thing is whether it can defeat our adversaries ABM Systems. This is what we lack info on?

But judging from the launch, the Missile Maneuvers and adjusts course after its launch. This is a positive sign, this is a clue that the Missile Manoeuvrable and can adjust its course during flight path.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

graphican said:


> *I am suspecting range would be more than what they have claimed here. Additional 250 doesn't justify creation of a new missile*. If you are nevertheless creating one, why wouldn't you add an additional 500-1000? Also look at the statement and thoughtful inclusion of "maximum range" which is unprecedented. Expect this range to be somewhere between 3000-4000 but for political reasons, it is identified as 2750.



I wish if it was the case. But previous test of Shaheen II had a range of 1500 KM. and Initial tests in 2000's test had range of 2000 KM. So ISPR might be quoting true range of Shaheen 3 this time. We do have a improvement of 700-1000 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

graphican said:


> Once Dr. Samar mentioned that it was a conscious decision when Pakistan decided not to develop Shaheen III while it would've been a lot easier to just get carried away.
> 
> Just ask yourself what would've stopped Pakistan from not extending range from the mark of 2500? They are still reluctant to admit its range is beyond 2750. There are definitely political reasons at play and you can expect range to be deserving more than stated range.



U.S. put sanction on Pakistan if Pakistan will make anything with range - circle Israel. Look we have achieved 2,500 kmh 10 years ago so what we are doing since past 10 years ? simple Musharaf regime role back ICBM because of US pressure. If today Pakistan will test ICBM, diplomatically and in UN everyone ask for what Pakistan made ICBM ? in 2,500 km you've already circle India your enemy so making ICBM for whom ? tell the world from whom you made ICBM ? kiya jawab hoga Pakistan kay paas ? Pakistan already have ICBM technology its not a rocket science. The problem is answer of ICBM "Kiskay liye aap nay banaya hey" ?


----------



## Bratva

syedali73 said:


> Payload has not been specified. Was it tested with mock payload or without any? If the missile was tested with maximum (1050kg in case of Shaheen II) mock payload (or re-entry vehicle), with lighter payload (not necessarily less lethal for I guess we are working on smaller plutonium -based warheads) it should be able to log an extra 250 or so km.



Usually the first test of new system is without any payload. The guidance, the engine, the aerodynamics and related subsystems are tested in first test



HRK said:


> View attachment 200868
> View attachment 200869
> View attachment 200870
> View attachment 200871
> 
> 
> Oh yaaaaaaa ...... its just have 2750 KM range ....



1 A and 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Bratva said:


> Usually the first test of new system is without any payload. The guidance, the engine, the aerodynamics and related subsystems are tested in first test


The payload is always there, without it the structural dynamics/ weight distribution/ thrust-to-weight ratio...in short almost everything changes. To simulate the weight of the payload, a dummy ReV is used with identical physical parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dazzler

Bratva said:


> There is a 400-500 range difference b/w Shaheen II and III. I think it was better if it was named Shaheen-II A



Range is reduced to meet the available teat range facility, its more than your sweet number. They had to drop it within Pakistan's EEZ you know

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

LOL @ audience... the range is something more than 3,000


----------



## Bratva

Dazzler said:


> Range is reduced to meet the available teat range facility, its more than your sweet number. They had to drop it within Pakistan's EEZ you know



But impact point is somewhere near somalia 



Stealth said:


> LOL @ audience... the range is something more than 3,000



Yar stealth naa meethi golia day, Kuch pata nahi hamari SPD/NESCOM ka. Next test mai Range decreased ho kar 2000 ho jaye . Just like Shaheen II range in last nov test

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syedali73

Bratva said:


> But impact point is somewhere near somalia
> 
> Yar stealth naa meethi golia day, Kuch pata nahi hamari SPD/NESCOM ka. Next test mai Range decreased ho kar 2000 ho jaye . Just like Shaheen II range in last nov test


Why are you so concerned with the range? Who you want to hit with it? Our enemy is already within the range, this does not satisfy you? Please pay attention to what @Horus pointed out. It is not the range that should concern us most but the ability to hit the target in ABM environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> Range is reduced to meet the available teat range facility, its more than your sweet number. They had to drop it within Pakistan's EEZ you know


So you are saying its range is more than 2750 KM.


----------



## Zarvan

Stealth said:


> LOL @ audience... the range is something more than 3,000


I hope you are right and we need at least two ICBM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Bratva said:


> But impact point is somewhere near somalia
> 
> 
> 
> Yar stealth naa meethi golia day, Kuch pata nahi hamari SPD/NESCOM ka. Next test mai Range decreased ho kar 2000 ho jaye . Just like Shaheen II range in last nov test



May koi methi goli nahi day raha may tu asal wali goli dena chah raha hoon jo hamray waloon nay 2700 kms kah karde hey .. trust my friend actual scene part kuch aur hey  10 12 saal pehlay ye bana kar bhetay hain what do you think ye abhe tak after 10 years waheen kay waheen bhetay hain  bhai samja kar koi sanction panction b hoti hain samja kar salam duwa rakhni hoti hey idar udar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


> So you are saying its range is more than 2750 KM.



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SafShikan

i think they have achieved 4500 km mark... they are not telling it to the world because of the ongoing fight with terrorists and our image and economic situation of our country...
anyway...congrats to all those who participated in this success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> Yes


Okay its good and I have quoted you in different posts visit them and make comment


----------



## Vaishnu

I think The range of Shaheen must be more than 3000+ .
Seriously does a country have to wait and develops a new missile for 7 years just with range of 250+km to the former Shaheen 2? 

Israel And Most Of India ust be under this missile . India's should build more ABM System.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bratva

syedali73 said:


> Why are you so concerned with the range? Who you want to hit with it? Our enemy is already within the range, this does not satisfy you? Please pay attention to what @Horus pointed out. It is not the range that should concern us most but the ability to hit the target in ABM environment.



Syed sahab my main concern is about Andaman and Nicobar Islands of India which is still out of range. India is developing these islands to host Nuclear submarines and launch Ballistic missile from it in future







But pakistan would likely launch missiles from within deep territories like mountainous areas of balochistan or along FATA region . In that case distance becomes 3500-3700 KM for Nico bar and and to hit South indian cities distance becomes 3000-3200 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pomegranate

Bratva said:


> Syed sahab my main concern is about Andaman and Nicobar Islands of India which is still out of range. India is developing these islands to host Nuclear submarines and launch Ballistic missile from it in future
> View attachment 200881


I am pretty sure pakistan has got the capability to hit this sort of range the problem is if we would test something big than the world would all of the sudden feel threatened so that is what pakistan does not want and we don't show weapons to the world the way india is showing coz we are smart we don't want india to develop the counter for that ... that is why most of the info is kept in secret .


----------



## syedali73

Bratva said:


> Syed sahab my main concern is about Andaman and Nicobar Islands of India which is still out of range. India is developing these islands to host Nuclear submarines and launch Ballistic missile from it in future
> View attachment 200881
> 
> 
> 
> But pakistan would likely launch missiles from within deep territories like mountainous areas of balochistan or along FATA region . In that case distance becomes 3500-3700 KM for Nico bar and and to hit South indian cities distance becomes 3000-3200 KM.


Can we have ballistic missiles on the ships? Yes yes, I know I am not talking about the subs, but the ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@Oscar @The Deterrent

_saeen_ does this missile have a range of only 2750 km or 3000 km ?

as it doesn't makes sense to increase the range to just 250 km from the previous Shaheen II @ 2500 km


----------



## kurup

syedali73 said:


> Can we have ballistic missiles on the ships? Yes yes, I know I am not talking about the subs, but the ships.



You can but right now you don't .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhound

syedali73 said:


> Can we have ballistic missiles on the ships? Yes yes, I know I am not talking about the subs, but the ships.


I think we can but with massive upgradation of the ship


----------



## Bratva

syedali73 said:


> Can we have ballistic missiles on the ships? Yes yes, I know I am not talking about the subs, but the ships.



No we can not. Our ships are of bava adam era.



Pomegranate said:


> I am pretty sure pakistan has got the capability to hit this sort of range the problem is if we would test something big than the world would all of the sudden feel threatened so that is what pakistan does not want and we don't show weapons to the world the way india is showing coz we are smart we don't want india to develop the counter for that ... that is why most of the info is kept in secret .



When world doesn't feel threatened by Indian missile tests than why would they be afraid of Pak Missiles. These are just lame excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## syedali73

Bratva said:


> No we can not. Our ships are of bava adam era.


This is not related to this thread by I am curious to know why ships are not equipped with BMs? I have yet to find a ship equipped with BM? Perhaps it is because they can easily be tracked (following launch) and neutralized?

@Penguin @Horus @Dazzler @The Deterrent


----------



## Gentelman

Bratva said:


> 2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile


What do you say of the probability of reducing the range of missiles by SPD themselves to keep ears of certain world plyers low on Pakistani missile program?


----------



## Bratva

syedali73 said:


> This is not related to this thread by I am curious to know why ships are not equipped with BMs? I have yet to find a ship equipped with BM? Perhaps it is because they can easily be tracked (following launch) and neutralized?



No proper launch mechanism developed for ship launch ballistic missiles plus missiles in it's current foam can't be launched from ship because of the weight issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Zarvan said:


> #Pakistan conducts successful test launch of #Shaheen-3 SSM,capable of carrying nuclear,conventional warheads to range of 2750 KMs
> 
> I want positive ratings



What they didn't disclose is the fact that this was a "controlled" or "reduced" range test. Does anyone on here know the "actual" range?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Gentelman said:


> What do you say of the probability of reducing the range of missiles by SPD themselves to keep ears of certain world plyers low on Pakistani missile program?



Lame excuses. Certain players know all about Pakistan missile programs. It's just to exaggerate capabilities to gullible masses of Pakistan, such excuses are given

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asfandyar.Khan

Stupid. We need to invest in carrier fleet to control the gulf sea. That will give us an option to choke oil supply to our east in case of war.
Ghq needs to have a stronger, way stronger navy than it has right now


----------



## Viny

Congrats to Team.
People questioning the range figures, should also understand in 10yrs things have changed a lot both technologically as well as geopolitically. Under the given circumstances keeping up the development project and incorporating recent technologies under the sanctions umbrella is quite an achievement. Dont look it just as one more extension, I think a lot has gone into it to make it adaptable to current technology, launch and guidance systems. 



Bratva said:


> No we can not. Our ships are of bava adam era.
> When world doesn't feel threatened by Indian missile tests than why would they be afraid of Pak Missiles. These are just lame excuses.



Easiest way for you to understand would be that world dont see Pakistan with same eye as they see India.
Call it perception management failure or call it failure at ground level in Pakistan. 

Pakistan can beat or meet levels any leading country if it can work strengthening it basics like
1. Global Quality Education and not just local limited set of education.
2. Religious tolerance and adaptability to changes or improvise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Oh my God I just watched the video on news I really witnessed the missile test in real near korangi crossing karachi I have pics I will upload soon at first I though it was nasr cause the missile smoke pattern was lil zig zag at launch I even heard a little bit of sound  I am so lucky to witness a missile test P.S yes It looked white and in video its white yoo hoo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Asfandyar.Khan said:


> Stupid. We need to invest in carrier fleet to control the gulf sea. That will give us an option to choke oil supply to our east in case of war.
> Ghq needs to have a stronger, way stronger navy than it has right now



We do, but we need a credible nuclear detterent first.

Carrier battle group also requires huge investment. First we need nuclear subs then comes the surface fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

syedali73 said:


> This is not related to this thread by I am curious to know why ships are not equipped with BMs? I have yet to find a ship equipped with BM? Perhaps it is because they can easily be tracked (following launch) and neutralized?





Bratva said:


> No proper launch mechanism developed for ship launch ballistic missiles plus missiles in it's current foam can't be launched from ship because of the weight issues.



Dhanush (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The Great One said:


> All tests are monitored by our satellites and ship-based radars, so hiding range from public is useless.



Why don't you tell us the actual tested range then...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Why don't you tell us the actual tested range then...


I don't work for the Indian Armed Forces, or for the Ministry of Defence, or Ministry of Home Affairs, or for RAW. Ask them. The point was nobody hides test ranges. Actual range may very well be more, but tested range is impossible to hide today.


----------



## Gufi

There are a few other factors which are more important than range

speed
payload
time taken to launch
accuracy

A missile needs to work on all perimeters and the obsession with range is stupid as we have one declared enemy who we have this deterrent against and it is well covered

@syedali73 ballistic missiles on a ship would probably be easy to track and very difficult to launch. Also these missiles are useless unless they are nuclear armed and that would be very dangerous for a country with as many enemies as ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

3 but range is low like 1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The Great One said:


> I don't work for the Indian Armed Forces, or for the Ministry of Defence, or Ministry of Home Affairs, or for RAW. Ask them. The point was nobody hides test ranges. Actual range may very well be more, but tested range is impossible to hide today.



I'm not interested to ask anyone.
The tested ranges released in public (media) are for public consumption only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakShaheen79

Don't know why everybody is worried about range alone. what about other critical perimeters like Accuracy, payload,ability to evade ABM, speed etc?


----------



## Bratva

Gufi said:


> There are a few other factors which are more important than range
> 
> speed
> payload
> time taken to launch
> accuracy
> A missile needs to work on all perimeters and the obsession with range is stupid as we have one declared enemy who we have this deterrent against and it is well covered
> 
> @syedali73 ballistic missiles on a ship would probably be easy to track and very difficult to launch. Also these missiles are useless unless they are nuclear armed and that would be very dangerous for a country with as many enemies as ours.



As per Samar Mubarikmand, Shaheen 2 takes 12 minutes to cover it's whole distance. Shaheen 3 would probably take 15-20 minutes. 

Payload would be b/w 1-1.5 tones

Accuracy would be within 50-100 meters

Speed would be between 10-15 mach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gufi

Bratva said:


> As per Samar Mubarikmand, Shaheen 2 takes 12 minutes to cover it's whole distance. Shaheen 3 would probably take 15-20 minutes.


If you study countries like Russia and their Ballistic missile program you see a focus on speed increasing continuously. Speed is what will get you past the ballistic missile shield. I do not know where you got the time figures but in my opinion the main improvement would be speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> Syed sahab my main concern is about Andaman and Nicobar Islands of India which is still out of range. India is developing these islands to host Nuclear submarines and launch Ballistic missile from it in future
> View attachment 200881
> 
> 
> 
> But pakistan would likely launch missiles from within deep territories like mountainous areas of balochistan or along FATA region . In that case distance becomes 3500-3700 KM for Nico bar and and to hit South indian cities distance becomes 3000-3200 KM.


We need ICBM and if we are afraid what world will say than we should ask China to test them on our behalf or test in China


----------



## dilpakistani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110745645609127




Checkout the roar of the system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Gufi said:


> If you study countries like Russia and their Ballistic missile program you see a focus on speed increasing continuously. Speed is what will get you past the ballistic missile shield.* I do not know where you got the time figures *but in my opinion the main improvement would be speed.



From a very old interview. 

About improvement in speed, watch Shaheen II and III test videos side by side. I didn't observe any improvement in speeds.

P.S.

March 9,2004 

Samar Mubarak Mand, a nuclear scientist, said on Pakistani television that the full range of the shaheen 2 missile was 2,500km although it was tested only to 2,000km, the edge of Pakistan's sea limits.

Neighbouring countries - including its arch-rival, India - had been informed in advance "as a confidence-building measure", the statement said.

Pakistan tests new long-range missile | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

The Great One said:


> I don't work for the Indian Armed Forces, or for the Ministry of Defence, or Ministry of Home Affairs, or for RAW. Ask them. The point was nobody hides test ranges. Actual range may very well be more, but tested range is impossible to hide today.


and there is a reason you can't work for them, the SATs are there but they are not set upon Pakistan 24/7, and Pakistanis are not dumb enough to carry out a Missile test when there is a SAT right above their head --- go ask your Intel guys for further elaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ares

Dazzler said:


> Range is reduced to meet the available teat range facility, its more than your sweet number. They had to drop it within Pakistan's EEZ you know



Now that's new, damn that India has been testing it's missiles in Australian EEZ.

Pakistan's EEZ extends just 200 miles from Pakistan coast.. This missiles impact was at least 2700km away from Pakistani coast.


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> and there is a reason you can't work for them, the SATs are there but they are not set upon Pakistan 24/7, and Pakistanis are not dumb enough to carry out a Missile test when there is a SAT right above their head --- go ask your Intel guys for further elaboration



Since BM tests are notified in advance, it is not difficult to place satellite over Sominai test range on said dates. NOTAM was released on 5 March. India must have been informed a week before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Congrulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umar Jasim

690km above from surface...it means its original range is classified. 2750km is its initial range its must be expandable. anyway Congratulations!!! 



Zarvan said:


> We need ICBM and if we are afraid what world will say than we should ask China to test them on our behalf or test in China


I think China is testing Pakistan,s ICBM.. because west never want to see pakistan with ICBM


----------



## Pomegranate

Bratva said:


> When world doesn't feel threatened by Indian missile tests than why would they be afraid of Pak Missiles. These are just lame excuses.


You are right sir and i agree with you but It is a tactic you dont show your chips to your enemy .... that is strategy ... now if india is doing it that does not mean we need to show to the world what we have got here ??? why should we do that ??? when your enemies knows what you have got they would adopt such strategies to counter it so why should we do that ???


----------



## MilSpec

Congrats to all Pakistani member.......Great achievement.





syedali73 said:


> This is not related to this thread by I am curious to know why ships are not equipped with BMs? I have yet to find a ship equipped with BM? Perhaps it is because they can easily be tracked (following launch) and neutralized?
> 
> @Penguin @Horus @Dazzler @The Deterrent


Look up Dhanush Missile, (Prithvi Sibling)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pomegranate

MilSpec said:


> Congrats to all Pakistani member.......Great achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up Dhanush Missile, (Prithvi Sibling)



we already know about that ....... no need to post that here .........one of the member has also posted that her on this thread lets keep this thread to shaheen III


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Since BM tests are notified in advance, it is not difficult to place satellite over Sominai test range on said dates. NOTAM was released on 5 March. India must have been informed a week before


i can't say about the radar system, but I know for sure about the SATs, all 9 SATs are monitored and no movement till they are off the head ----



Bratva said:


> Since BM tests are notified in advance, it is not difficult to place satellite over Sominai test range on said dates. NOTAM was released on 5 March. India must have been informed a week before


and as someone already said above what matters more is the speed, the design features, the system upgrade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Umar Jasim said:


> 690km above from surface...it means its original range is classified. 2750km is its initial range its must be expandable. anyway Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> I think China is testing Pakistan,s ICBM.. because west never want to see pakistan with ICBM


I don't know about that but we need something like DF-31B and DF-41 and also cruise missiles with 1500 to 2500 KM Range


----------



## SrNair

Congratulations 

Now we have a meaning for our ABM deployment .


----------



## Bratva

Anyways. If anyone remember Shaheen 2 was tested 11 years ago on this same date i.e 9 march.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

LoveIcon said:


> Khan sahib, Photo se sabat kia karna chah rahe ho? Missile kannni khata hai?



*1- "Shaped Trajectory" reduces flight time* of missile which translate in much *reduced* response time for any ABM defence system
*
2- Long range *missiles could also achieved *short time of flight* by adopting *special trajectories and for lesser distance*








*
3-* Its a clear indication to attempt the avoidance of Indian ABM defence system as it leave ~10 min to counter it (just for reference)





*4- *Now recall the previous *Shaheen-II test of November 13, 2014 *for *reduced range* (from 2200 Km to 1500 Km) now we can understand the reason for the reduction of the range of Shaheen-II; same is the case with S-I A (Dr. Samar Mubark on record stated its range 1100-1200 KM) official range stated is 900 KM

*5- *This is the clear indication of the direction in which our missile program is heading increase range is not our target but reduce flight time and avoidance of ABM systems.

*6-* With minimum energy trajectory S-III *might* be able to attain 3000-3300 KM range.

So in short Bhai jaan missile srif kani nahi maar rah sajja deka ker kaba maar rah hai ..... samj gaye .....



Bratva said:


> 1 A and 3



@Bratva .....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## dilpakistani

Akhhh unable to find any close-ups of the missile... Why haven't ISPr released it already


----------



## syedali73

Pomegranate said:


> we already know about that ....... no need to post that here .........one of the member has also posted that her on this thread lets keep this thread to shaheen III


He was only trying to help. Please hold your horses. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

HRK said:


> View attachment 200868
> View attachment 200869
> View attachment 200870
> View attachment 200871
> 
> 
> Oh yaaaaaaa ...... its just have 2750 KM range ....


After 60 seconds the first stage was still burning,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pomegranate

syedali73 said:


> He was only trying to help. Please hold your horses. Thanks.


ok


----------



## RAMPAGE

SrNair said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Now we have a meaning for our ABM deployment .


MARVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

HRK said:


> *1- "Shaped Trajectory" reduces flight time* of missile which translate in much *reduced* response time for any ABM defence system
> *
> 2- Long range *missiles could also achieved *short time of flight* by adopting *special trajectories and for lesser distance*
> 
> View attachment 200903
> View attachment 200904
> 
> *
> 3-* Its a clear indication to attempt the avoidance of Indian ABM defence system as it leave ~10 min to counter it (just for reference)
> 
> View attachment 200909
> 
> *4- *Now recall the previous *Shaheen-II test of November 13, 2014 *for *reduced range* (from 2200 Km to 1500 Km) now we can understand the reason for the reduction of the range of Shaheen-II; same is the case with S-I A (Dr. Samar Mubark on record stated its range 1100-1200 KM) official range stated is 900 KM
> 
> *5- *This is the clear indication of the direction in which our missile program is heading increase range is not our target but reduce flight time and avoidance of ABM systems.
> 
> *6-* With minimum energy trajectory S-III *might* be able to attain 3000-3300 KM range.
> 
> So in short Bhai jaan missile srif kani nahi maar rah sajja deka ker kaba maar rah hai ..... samj gaye .....
> 
> 
> 
> @Bratva .....


This was the first Missile test and i was expecting the safest trajectory. The lofter trajectory, But it was anything but that. The missile performed more than one rolls and was on a much flatter trajectory for lofted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dilpakistani

SrNair said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Now we have a meaning for our ABM deployment .


good luck bro... Spend billions on the system we will make it throw multiple warheads in few millions


----------



## sau07

Congrats to all Pakistani member.......finally the wait ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raazh

MilSpec said:


> Congrats to all Pakistani member.......Great achievement.
> 
> Look up Dhanush Missile, (Prithvi Sibling)



Pakistan tested a self stabilizing platform for similar missile launch capability on Naval ships quite a few years ago. But what is the current status of that program, I don't know.


----------



## Donatello

From the launchpad, it looks like dual stage, which i suppose it should be for that range. What is the max height gained before the terminal phase?

@Dazzler


----------



## Zarvan

jamalkhanjani said:


> With all due respect to Army This is not Shaheen - III it is shaheen - II
> According to dr.samar mubarikmand's interview the Shaheen - II has maximum range of 2750KM
> But why it is being named as shaheen - III is strange


This is Shaheen III


----------



## SrNair

RAMPAGE said:


> MARVs.



That systems dont have any MIRV or MARVs .
Project is already is going on here to neutralizing in boost phase



dilpakistani said:


> good luck bro... Spend billions on the system we will make it throw multiple warheads in few millions




We are developing these systems for a reason .And it is calculated 
Any way Congrats again.


----------



## Nav

Wikipedia says its range is 4500 km, why they tested only 2750km?


----------



## Manticore

Nav said:


> Wikipedia says its range is 4500 km, why they tested only 2750km?


Pak is not at war with isreal and we dont believe in fighting for the arabs anyway, so posting a longer range wouldve just rung the alarm bells for no reason

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Bratva said:


> Anyways. If anyone remember Shaheen 2 was tested 11 years ago on this same date i.e 9 march.


Just in time for the Pakistan Day Parade.
Wonder if NOTAM for tomorrow is just as a reserve day or some follow up test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

SrNair said:


> That systems dont have any MIRV or MARVs


S1A has a MARV warhead. The whole S-series is being upgraded with ABM countermeasures. You will witness more tests shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dilpakistani

SrNair said:


> That systems dont have any MIRV or MARVs .
> Project is already is going on here to neutralizing in boost phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are developing these systems for a reason .And it is calculated
> Any way Congrats again.


well i guess the best part about having these kinda weapons is that our generation and coming generations will only get to hear about the wars we had in the past. We ain't going to war again...Even though proxy wars must also end ... India's Involvement in Baluchistan and Tribal areas must end...


----------



## Jf Thunder

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!
at last
Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Manticore said:


> Pak is not at war with isreal and we dont believe in fighting for the arabs anyway, so posting a longer range wouldve just rung the alarm bells for no reason


Yes still Israel tried to attack our nuclear plants twice we would be stupid not to consider Israel our enemy and KSA goes to war with Israel we would get involved


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


> Just in time for the Pakistan Day Parade.
> Wonder if NOTAM for tomorrow is just as a reserve day or some follow up test.


Yes quite possible lets hope so


----------



## Emmie

Nav said:


> Wikipedia says its range is 4500 km, why they tested only 2750km?



What Wikipedia says is not official, what ISPR says is official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Zarvan said:


> Yes still Israel tried to attack our nuclear plants twice we would be stupid not to consider Israel our enemy and KSA goes to war with Israel we would get involved


I doubt that ksa would go to war with isreal - and ''ummah'' fever has been cured after the APS attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

jamalkhanjani said:


> Then please enlighten us what is the diffrence betwean Shaheen - II with 2750 KM (max) range and Shaheen - III with 2750KM (Max) ???


Shaheen II we tested few months ago had less than 2000 KM Range


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

Congratulations on the successful test. May we go from strength to strength. Now looking forward to Shaheen 4 in the future.


----------



## rockstar08

HRK said:


> View attachment 200868
> View attachment 200869
> View attachment 200870
> View attachment 200871
> 
> 
> Oh yaaaaaaa ...... its just have 2750 KM range ....



OMG i was just about to ask the same thing , why the smoke is this way ?? its not normal i guess ... can you explain please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Zarvan said:


> Yes still Israel tried to attack our nuclear plants twice we would be stupid not to consider Israel our enemy and KSA goes to war with Israel we would get involved


To this day Israel doesn't admit to possessing any nuclear weapons, nor does Pakistan needs to disclose all it's capabilities to the world, besides there is a more chance of KSA giving air corridor to Israel to attack Iran than going to war with the Jewish state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

rockstar08 said:


> OMG i was just about to ask the same thing , why the smoke is this way ?? its not normal i guess ... can you explain please?



read my next post ....


----------



## rockstar08

HRK said:


> read my next post ....



yeah i did ... well i dont have much knowledge of Missiles so , but i guess .... Army is not so innocent to disclose the real range of new missile test ... 2750 , its just hard to swallow , it would be more if they say 2500 or 3000 km ... but anyway by considering that there are possibilities of sanction i guess , we are happy with Enhanced Range and some other Technology used in it


----------



## HRK

rockstar08 said:


> but anyway by considering that there are possibilities of sanction i guess , we are happy with Enhanced Range and some other Technology used in it



why would we get sanctioned for a missile test of greater range
Is there any international law which prohibit or restrict us specifically not to test any longer range missile ... ???

don't believe every thing you read ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

HRK said:


> why would we get sanctioned for a missile test of greater range
> Is there any international law which prohibit or restrict us specifically not to test any longer range missile ... ???
> 
> don't believe every thing you read ...



well than it doesn't make any sense that why we keep out tests holding for all these years ??
there might be something that is forcing them to stop ... ok lets assume that its money , but i guess we are not that poor that in decades we cant afford a new test , with some 1000 KM more than Shaheen 2 ..


----------



## ares

HRK said:


> *1- "Shaped Trajectory" reduces flight time* of missile which translate in much *reduced* response time for any ABM defence system
> *
> 2- Long range *missiles could also achieved *short time of flight* by adopting *special trajectories and for lesser distance*
> 
> View attachment 200903
> View attachment 200904
> 
> *
> 3-* Its a clear indication to attempt the avoidance of Indian ABM defence system as it leave ~10 min to counter it (just for reference)
> 
> View attachment 200909
> 
> *4- *Now recall the previous *Shaheen-II test of November 13, 2014 *for *reduced range* (from 2200 Km to 1500 Km) now we can understand the reason for the reduction of the range of Shaheen-II; same is the case with S-I A (Dr. Samar Mubark on record stated its range 1100-1200 KM) official range stated is 900 KM
> 
> *5- *This is the clear indication of the direction in which our missile program is heading increase range is not our target but reduce flight time and avoidance of ABM systems.
> 
> *6-* With minimum energy trajectory S-III *might* be able to attain 3000-3300 KM range.
> 
> So in short Bhai jaan missile srif kani nahi maar rah sajja deka ker kaba maar rah hai ..... samj gaye .....
> 
> 
> 
> @Bratva .....



I am surprised, how come you found out the trajectory of the missile fired today and concluded that it was fired on minimum range, shortest flight time trajectory, where as all indicators point to the opposite. Apogee of the missile was declared as 690 KM in NTMs.

A depressed trajectory missile(ie minimum range), can not even contemplate those heights.

"No PR61/2015-ISPR Dated: March 9, 2015
Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms*.* The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at *maximum range.*


Besides The fact Shaheen 2 has been overstated by irresponsible motor mouths such as Samar Mubarakmand. The fact is, it is never been tested at more 2000 Km range.

So in fact at 2750 Km, Shaheen 3 is a significant range improvement over Shaneen 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Manticore said:


> I doubt that ksa would go to war with isreal - and ''ummah'' fever has been cured after the APS attacks.


It is still there not got cured and KSA has Makkah and Madinah Mr any war even close to them will be responded by whole Muslim World not just Pakistan


----------



## rockstar08

RAMPAGE said:


> MARVs.



bhai Kyun Indians ko heart attack de rahe ho hahahahaha


----------



## HRK

rockstar08 said:


> well than it doesn't make any sense that why we keep out tests holding for all these years ??
> there might be something that is forcing them to stop ...



two important reasons

- Our strategic needs
- Our desired area of influence (which in our case is limited to South Asia)


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


> To this day Israel doesn't admit to possessing any nuclear weapons, nor does Pakistan needs to disclose all it's capabilities to the world, besides there is a more chance of KSA giving air corridor to Israel to attack Iran than going to war with the Jewish state.


KSA and Muslim countries will have to go to war unresolve palestine issue is oxygen for groups like ISIS and Al Qaeda and Israel would never resolve it through talks war can be delayed but not avoided


----------



## HRK

ares said:


> A depressed trajectory missile(ie minimum range), can not even contemplate those heights.



please point me out where I said its fired with depress trajectory ....


----------



## Armstrong

@SvenSvensonov @Nihonjin1051 - Tremble mortals and despair - Aaiiiiiii !  

So jokes aside; what do you military guys think about the missile, Pakistan's requirements viz a vie a hostile neighbor and what would you have done differently ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Good news , GOD bless Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

HRK said:


> two important reasons
> 
> - Our strategic needs
> - Our desired area of influence (which in our case is limited to South Asia)



ok that makes sense , but still having a 3000 km Missile have no possible threat to anyone in west ?? maybe Israel , but i guess that not much into the consideration of PA ... nor i guess Israel is interested in what Pakistan is testing and what we will be testing in future ... as @Bratva has mentioned that there are some Island where Pakistan still could not reach , why our Armed forces dont think in the way India may take this advantage , and ... for now these Islands are safe from our N attacks ...



Zarvan said:


> KSA and Muslim countries will have to go to war unresolve palestine issue is oxygen for groups like ISIS and Al Qaeda and Israel would never resolve it through talks war can be delayed but not avoided



So far Israel is not interested , and now its not 80s or 90s .. they know that if they try something like Khahuta , that will be extinction of Israel from the face of earth ... and Pakistan too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

rockstar08 said:


> ok that makes sense , but still having a 3000 km Missile have no possible threat to anyone in west ?? maybe Israel , but i guess that not much into the consideration of PA ... nor i guess Israel is interested in what Pakistan is testing and what we will be testing in future ... as @Bratva has mentioned that there are some Island where Pakistan still could not reach , why our Armed forces dont think in the way India may take this advantage , and ... for now these Islands are safe from our N attacks ...


We need at least 3 kind of ICBMs like DF-31B and DF-41 and similar


----------



## rockstar08

Zarvan said:


> We need at least 3 kind of ICBMs like DF-31B and DF-41 and similar



Oh bhai Rehaam ker 
kia karo gay 3 type of ICBM's ka ??

well if you ask my opinion, i would say 1 or 2 sub ( nuclear Powered ) with some 8-10 BM and CM each , is sufficient ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Zarvan said:


> KSA and Muslim countries will have to go to war unresolve palestine issue is oxygen for groups like ISIS and Al Qaeda and Israel would never resolve it through talks war can be delayed but not avoided


--
war with whom ? 
which muslim county can you name ?



Zarvan said:


> We need at least 3 kind of ICBMs like DF-31B and DF-41 and similar


--
how much one ICBM programe cost?


----------



## Zarvan

rockstar08 said:


> Oh bhai Rehaam ker
> kia karo gay 3 type of ICBM's ka ??
> 
> well if you ask my opinion, i would say 1 or 2 sub ( nuclear Powered ) with some 8-10 BM and CM each , is sufficient ...


Mr sooner or later USA and NATO will come for us so better be prepared and yes 2 Nuclear subs and also 4 to 6 cruise missile destroyers are needed


----------



## rockstar08

Zarvan said:


> Mr sooner or later USA and NATO will come for us so better be prepared and yes 2 Nuclear subs and also 4 to 6 cruise missile destroyers are needed



ary bhai even if they come for us later , how you plan to defend your country ?? you cant just Nuke a Country , seriously ... think 10000000000000000000000000 times before pushing the red button , you are ready to sacrifies 180 million people for some Jihadi junoon ?? and trust me , if you go war with US or Nato , not even a single Islamic country come to your rescue .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

HRK said:


> please point me out where I said its fired with depress trajectory ....



Well you are assuming it to be fired at much lesser range for shorter flight time, than what it is capable off... That would mean a depressed trajectory.


----------



## Green Arrow

Good news.


----------



## Sage

The Great One said:


> All tests are monitored by our satellites and ship-based radars, so hiding range from public is useless.


Remember Chaghi-1 ?


----------



## HRK

ares said:


> *Well you are assuming*



Dear its you who is assuming that I am assuming some thing .... which I am not assuming at the first place ..... so stop assuming and read my post again .... which is clear for everyone who do not have intention of trolling .....


----------



## انگریز

There are no high definition or closeup pics available. But from what i can see,this missile looks like an elongated Shaheen 2 with no room for Multiple warheads as missile is too narrow.



ares said:


> Well you are assuming it to be fired at much lesser range for shorter flight time, than what it is capable off... That would mean a depressed trajectory.


Yes. The missile started rolling soon after launch as can be seen in the video.
Which indicates some sort of shaped trajectory,not true projectile path.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> @SvenSvensonov @Nihonjin1051 - Tremble mortals and despair - Aaiiiiiii !
> 
> So jokes aside; what do you military guys think about the missile, Pakistan's requirements viz a vie a hostile neighbor and what would you have done differently ?



I think nukes are stupid! There's my answer. Use them and we'll all be dead. As a deterrence, sure, they work, but as a weapon they are beyond foolish. Besides, the shock-wave and radiation from a Pakistani nuclear detonation in India will cause damage and death in Pakistan too. Radiation lingers and floats on the winds, perhaps it will float back into Pakistan.

Russia's Tsar Bomba - all 50 mt of it caused damage in Finland... over 700 miles from the detonation site!

So if you guys want to kill each other, fine, I wont stop you. But please, leave us alone.

As for trembling... well, your nukes can't reach us and ours can reach you.

Here's what it looks like being on the receiving end of a US nuclear strike:







Clap and cheer at your accomplishment, but be mindful of the consequences of your actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## My-Analogous

dilpakistani said:


> My guess is that range is told to be shorter so that it doesn't seems like a threat to Israel... with 2750 km rang it is just shy of israel from 200-300 KM



From Gwadar it can easily reach Israel. But unlike Israel which can hit us from anywhere from Israel to anywhere in Pakistan, Pakistan don't have this luxury.


----------



## Imran Khan

ab ye hoa na test next will be 3500km dear then i will love it . god damn nasr tests i hate them now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Why don't you tell us the actual tested range then...



Somewhere between 2900-3000 km sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> I think nukes are stupid! There's my answer. Use them and we'll all be dead. As a deterrence, sure, they work, but as a weapon they are beyond foolish. Besides, the shock-wave and radiation from a Pakistani nuclear detonation in India will cause damage and death in Pakistan too. Radiation lingers and floats on the winds, perhaps it will float back into Pakistan.
> 
> Russia's Tsar Bomba - all 50 mt of it caused damage in Finland... over 700 miles from the detonation site!
> 
> So if you guys want to kill each other, fine, I wont stop you. But please, leave us alone.
> 
> As for trembling... well, your nukes can't reach us and ours can reach you.
> 
> Here's what it looks like being on the receiving end of a US nuclear strike:
> 
> View attachment 200937
> 
> 
> Clap and cheer at your accomplishment, but be mindful of the consequences of your actions.



You are such a kill joy !  

Obviously no one plans on using them they are there for deterrence !  

Word is that our Subs have been fitted to firing a Babur cruise missile which can carry a nuke....who knows one fine morning there might be a cruise missile dropping in your background with a goody bag containing cognac, blue cheese and some croissants ?


----------



## gau8av

Zarvan said:


> Yes still Israel tried to attack our nuclear plants twice we would be stupid not to consider Israel our enemy and KSA goes to war with Israel we would get involved


_"ohhh, a war with Israel, Pakistan's glorious army and their nukes liberating palestine...omg aaahh ooooohhhh"_



did you cream your pants ?


----------



## My-Analogous

Bratva said:


> Syed sahab my main concern is about Andaman and Nicobar Islands of India which is still out of range. India is developing these islands to host Nuclear submarines and launch Ballistic missile from it in future
> View attachment 200881
> 
> 
> 
> But pakistan would likely launch missiles from within deep territories like mountainous areas of balochistan or along FATA region . In that case distance becomes 3500-3700 KM for Nico bar and and to hit South indian cities distance becomes 3000-3200 KM.



Ghuri III already achieve that


----------



## Bilal.

I wonder if it would have even more range if launched in a eastwardly direct due to the spin of earth.

@The Deterrent


----------



## [--Leo--]

what is the reason just addding in shaheen II 2500 + 250 and they develop shaheen 3 ? i don't get it really so much disappointment from jf-17 block 2,shaheen 3,babur cruise missile submarine version big mouth but no reality we are discussing that from more than 5+ years and in the we get this .......don't want to discuss anymore waste of time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

SvenSvensonov said:


> I think nukes are stupid! There's my answer. Use them and we'll all be dead. As a deterrence, sure, they work, but as a weapon they are beyond foolish. Besides, the shock-wave and radiation from a Pakistani nuclear detonation in India will cause damage and death in Pakistan too. Radiation lingers and floats on the winds, perhaps it will float back into Pakistan.
> 
> Russia's Tsar Bomba - all 50 mt of it caused damage in Finland... over 700 miles from the detonation site!
> 
> So if you guys want to kill each other, fine, I wont stop you. But please, leave us alone.
> 
> As for trembling... well, your nukes can't reach us and ours can reach you.
> 
> Here's what it looks like being on the receiving end of a US nuclear strike:
> 
> View attachment 200937
> 
> 
> Clap and cheer at your accomplishment, but be mindful of the consequences of your actions.


We will follow the MAD doctrine against countries which are unreachable until we develop ICBM's


----------



## Bratva

ares said:


> I am surprised, how come you found out the trajectory of the missile fired today and concluded that it was fired on minimum range, shortest flight time trajectory, where as all indicators point to the opposite. Apogee of the missile was declared as 690 KM in NTMs.
> 
> A depressed trajectory missile(ie minimum range), can not even contemplate those heights.
> 
> "No PR61/2015-ISPR Dated: March 9, 2015
> Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
> Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms*.* The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at *maximum range.*
> 
> 
> Besides The fact Shaheen 2 has been overstated by irresponsible motor mouths such as Samar Mubarakmand. The fact is, it is never been tested at more 2000 Km range.
> 
> So in fact at 2750 Km, Shaheen 3 is a significant range improvement over Shaneen 2.



Check trajectories of Shaheen 1 A and 3



Bratva said:


> I guess both Shaheen- I A and and III has a depressed launch trajectory


----------



## 45'22'

Imran Khan said:


> ab ye hoa na test next will be 3500km dear then i will love it . god damn nasr tests i hate them now


Chicha jaan......3500km ka kya karoge
Baniya log to saare already range mein hai 
aur amrika kafi dur hai


----------



## Bilal.

45'22' said:


> Chicha jaan......3500km ka kya karoge
> Baniya log to saare already range mein hai
> aur amrika kafi dur hai



Andaman and Nicobar from deep inside Pakistan.


----------



## haman10

Congrats dears 

keep up the good work brothers @LoveIcon @DESERT FIGHTER @Jaanbaz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

Bilal. said:


> Andaman and Nicobar from deep inside Pakistan.


When we have submarines which can fire nukes ,Andaman actually doesn't matter 

Besides you don't really know where we are keeping our nukes in rest of India


----------



## Bilal.

45'22' said:


> When we have submarines which can fire nukes ,Andaman actually doesn't matter
> 
> Besides you don't really know where we are keeping our nukes in rest of India



You are building major military installations there and even if not it can potentially be used for deployment of strategic force so it should be within range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

45'22' said:


> Chicha jaan......3500km ka kya karoge
> Baniya log to saare already range mein hai
> aur amrika kafi dur hai



The ideal place of launching missiles from deep inside Pakistan is FATA or Balochistan areas near to Iran-Afghanistan borders. basically mountain regions. . The distance from such regions to the south India is roughly 3500-4000 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

HRK said:


> Dear its you who is assuming that I am assuming some thing .... which I am not assuming at the first place ..... so stop assuming and read my post again .... which is clear for everyone who do not have intention of trolling .....



*Here*



HRK said:


> *2- Long range missiles could also achieved short time of flight by adopting special trajectories and for lesser distance*
> 
> 
> *6- With minimum energy trajectory S-III might be able to attain 3000-3300 KM range.*
> 
> 
> 
> @Bratva .....



You are assuming that missile has not been fired at a minimum energy trajectory and its range can be further increased by changing it is trajectory, *where as ISPR clearly said that missile had been fired to its maximum range.

"No PR61/2015-ISPR Dated: March 9, 2015
Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms. The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.

It is infact, you who are trolling and coming up with hypothesis to suit your narrative, as the alternative is hard digest for you that it is infact 2750 Km (maximum range missile).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

45'22' said:


> Chicha jaan......3500km ka kya karoge
> Baniya log to saare already range mein hai
> aur amrika kafi dur hai


ary yaar don't say that at least to me bunya mery bhai hain mery hamsay hain .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Shaheen 2 didn't actually ahve a range of 2500KM. It was around 1500KM.

This test is indeed very surprising. I didn't see Pakistan testing such a long range missile. What is the need for this range? Maybe it will allow is to place the missile further in the western areas of Pakistan, making airstrikes or operations against it harder.


----------



## 45'22'

ares said:


> *Here*
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming that missile has not been fired at a minimum energy trajectory and its range can be further increased by changing it is trajectory, *where as ISPR clearly said that missile had been fired to its maximum range.
> 
> "No PR61/2015-ISPR Dated: March 9, 2015
> Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
> Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms. The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.
> 
> It is infact, you who are trolling and coming up with hypothesis to suit your narrative, as the alternative is hard digest for you that it is infact 2750 Km (maximum range missile).*


If S2 actually had a range of 2200km then 2750km looks correct

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @Oscar @The Deterrent
> 
> _saeen_ does this missile have a range of only 2750 km or 3000 km ?
> 
> as it doesn't makes sense to increase the range to just 250 km from the previous Shaheen II @ 2500 km



Only 2750 km.
It does if the Shaheen-II actually had 1500 km strike range.



RAMPAGE said:


> S1A has a MARV warhead. The whole S-series is being upgraded with ABM countermeasures. You will witness more tests shortly.



Nope, no MaRV warheads yet.



Bilal. said:


> I wonder if it would have even more range if launched in a eastwardly direct due to the spin of earth.
> 
> @The Deterrent



Earth's rotation doesn't affects the missile's trajectory. Imagine throwing a ball upwards from a moving car, it will still follow the same trajectory (ignoring air friction).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

45'22' said:


> If S2 actually had a range of 2200km then 2750km looks correct


Actually Shaheen 2 had a range of 1500km so Shaheen 3`s 2750 range is a big achievement....


----------



## Bilal.

The Deterrent said:


> Earth's rotation doesn't affects the missile's trajectory. Imagine throwing a ball upwards from a moving car, it will still follow the same trajectory (ignoring air friction).



Doesn't prograde launch add to missile range?


----------



## 45'22'

war khan said:


> Actually Shaheen 2 had a range of 1500km so Shaheen 3`s 2750 range is a big achievement....


Is it the standard load or was the test done with a reduced payload???
What's the payload for this range???


----------



## SipahSalar

Assault Rifle said:


> Fun Fact: A talwar class frigate was in the area today( as per IMO charts) where the missile was supposed to impact.


They were there to "serve biryani". Good Catering services are hard to get in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## farhan_9909

Any chance of Shaheen IV? 

Time to create Wikipedia page on Shaheen IV with 6000km range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Bilal. said:


> Doesn't prograde launch add to missile range?


I don't believe so. It might for higher-range ICBMs (as they nearly go into the orbit).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

ShaHeen 3 Max range 4500km.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

45'22' said:


> Is it the standard load or was the test done with a reduced payload???
> What's the payload for this range???


The tests are usually done with exactly the same payload that the missile was designed to carry.i.e maximum payload.But sometimes tests r done with reduced payload to achieve greater rage.In this case,the range was less than that speculated by us,so may be they tested it with full payload


----------



## 45'22'

war khan said:


> The tests are usually done with exactly the same payload that the missile was designed to carry.i.e maximum payload.But sometimes tests r done with reduced payload to achieve greater rage.In this case,the range was less than that speculated by us,so may be they tested it with full payload


What's the full payload??


----------



## shaheenmissile

One thing i have to praise about India. Their missile test videos are way more detailed. Look at this Agni launch. The first stage seperates at 1:33 . On the contrary we do not know when Shaheen-3 First stage separates,but from the videos we can see that after 1 Minute the stage is still burning,so i assume the Shaheen-3 First stage burns more than 1 Minute,same as Agni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Why the extended range? Here's another interesting photo:

2700km brings another of our friends in range.


----------



## The Deterrent

The truth is Shaheen-II never had range greater than 1500 km. How could it? We are looking at 25 tons of gross weight, all-steel body, inefficient fuel grain design and lofted trajectory. Back in Mush's era, exaggeration and propaganda was used to boost morale of the public against similar Indian missiles (Agni-II, 2000 km). For those referring to Dr. Mand's interviews hinting at 2750km-ranged Shaheen-II, maybe the original plan was to give an upgrade to the existing system and name it as Shaheen-II A (or something similar).

But from the looks of it, it is still an upgrade, not an entirely new system. The possible modifications resulting in substantial increase in range could be:
1. More efficient solid-fuel (evident from the video, the missile pitches more quickly, just like Shaheen-IA).
2. Composite stage(s) to reduce overall mass.
3. Compact ReV / payload to further reduce mass.
4. Increase in length (seems so from the video).

Those considering the stated range as a downplayed one, don't, because it isn't. 2750 km puts _dat _potential threat in Pakistan's reach very precisely (though not comfortably). As far as India is concerned, finally (almost) all of it is in the reach, further strengthening Pakistan's deterrence. 

The real application of this system would be against the proposed Indian BMD, but the press release didn't mention anything like that, so it is highly likely that for now Shaheen-III does not have the capability to counter a BMD.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Bratva said:


> 2750? atleast they should have added 250 KM more range in to missile



Thoda kam kardena Size Warhead ka toh Range apne Aap badh jayegi 
Anyways Congrats


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

45'22' said:


> What's the full payload??


Confidential....


----------



## 45'22'

war khan said:


> Confidential....


@The Deterrent what's the payload for this test???


----------



## SipahSalar

The Deterrent said:


> The truth is Shaheen-II never had range greater than 1500 km.


That's correct. I don't know where people got the info that Shaheen 2 had 2500 km range, maybe they are mixing it with Ghauri, which too had only 2000km range. It was never more than 1500km.


----------



## friendly_troll96

mkn_91 said:


> Delete this shit... Read Surah Ikhlas.. Allah have no Sons..


Indian hai wo. Common sense yara.

He seems to have taken Amir's dialogue "hum sab bhagwan ka bacha hai" a bit too seriously. 
Poor Indian false flaggers always get caught like a fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

45'22' said:


> @The Deterrent what's the payload for this test???


Confidential.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

Never knew Shaheen 2 actually had a range of mere 1500kms  I must be living under a rock for all those years. Damn
I wasnt very happy when i saw the news......Just 2750 wtf? but now it makes complete sense. We have added almost 1000 kms to the Shaheen 2 missile.

By the way has Ghauri series completely rolled back? I do remember seeing one on 23rd march back in 98 or 99 dont know the exact year but it was termed as Ghauri 3 with a range of 3000 kms. Now i think that was a propaganda too.

By the way @The Deterrent considering your post # 230, it seems all those tall claims made by Pakistanis that our missile program is more advanced than India was nothing but an attempt to boast moral as clearly Pakistan never really had any thing besides a 1500 km missile whereas India is now in the league of developing intercontinental missiles.



SvenSvensonov said:


> I think nukes are stupid! There's my answer. Use them and we'll all be dead. As a deterrence, sure, they work, but as a weapon they are beyond foolish. Besides, the shock-wave and radiation from a Pakistani nuclear detonation in India will cause damage and death in Pakistan too. Radiation lingers and floats on the winds, perhaps it will float back into Pakistan.
> 
> 
> So if you guys want to kill each other, fine, I wont stop you. But please, leave us alone.
> 
> As for trembling... well, your nukes can't reach us and ours can reach you.
> 
> Here's what it looks like being on the receiving end of a US nuclear strike:
> 
> Clap and cheer at your accomplishment, but be mindful of the consequences of your actions.



Dude last we checked it was the US who threatened to bomb us back to stone age and not the other way round. Nuclear weapons do act as a deterrent and Pakistan should had developed this deterrent against US a long time ago.


----------



## ares

At 2750 Kms Shaheen 3 just about covers mainland India..Distance from Eastern tip of pakistan to Eastern tip of India is 2500 Kms.

Needless to say, it will take atleast 3-4 more test firing for the missile to be operationalised, which again will take atleast 3-4 yrs more.

At present longest range missile in Pakistan inventory is Shaheen 2 at 1500 Kms, which when fired from South eastern tip of Pakistan, can not even reach Bangalore(more than 1600 kms) away.


----------



## 45'22'

The Deterrent said:


> 1 ton


Thanks for the info


----------



## farhan_9909

ares said:


> At 2750 Kms Shaheen 3 just about covers mainland India..Distance from Eastern tip of pakistan to Eastern tip of India is 2500 Kms.
> 
> Needless to say, it will take atleast 3-4 more test firing for the missile to be operationalised, which again will take atleast 3-4 yrs more.
> 
> At present longest range missile in Pakistan inventory is Shaheen 2 at 1500 Kms, which when fired from South eastern tip of Pakistan, can not even reach Bangalore(more than 1600 kms) away.



Shaheen IV range 6000km


----------



## Green Arrow

Good to see that finally it tested. 
A big salute to our whole scientists team for thier remarkable job done


----------



## 45'22'

farhan_9909 said:


> Shaheen IV range 6000km


More like 4k


----------



## ares

farhan_9909 said:


> Shaheen IV range 6000km



Considering it took 11 yrs to go from Shaheen 2 to Shaheen 3 ..hopefully we will see it tested by 2026.


----------



## Bratva

SipahSalar said:


> That's correct. I don't know where people got the info that Shaheen 2 had 2500 km range, maybe they are mixing it with Ghauri, which too had only 2000km range. It was never more than 1500km.



Samar Mubarikmand Interview march 9,2004

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

45'22' said:


> What's the full payload??



Sonum kapoor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

Sinnerman108 said:


> Sonum kapoor


----------



## Imran Khan

ares said:


> Considering it took 11 yrs to go from Shaheen 2 to Shaheen 3 ..hopefully we will see it tested by 2026.


why so hurry ? it was not need of time the need of time was babur raad and nasr more then long range . even now do we really need 3500km missile ? for what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

SipahSalar said:


> That's correct. I don't know where people got the info that Shaheen 2 had 2500 km range, maybe they are mixing it with Ghauri, which too had only 2000km range. It was never more than 1500km.



Ghauri 1 and 2 were liquid fueled ballistic missile of 1200Km and 1500 Kms range, directly imported from North Korea (Nodong A and B missiles) in a C130 airplane under Benazir Bhutto regime, in exchange for nuclear know how on uranium enrichment and centrifuges.

*A desperate measure adopted to bring New Delhi in range on Pakistan ballistic missiles.*


----------



## Yousafzai_M

These successful missile test news are even though welcome, none of them can actually beat the sensation of the first Ghauri test, as I remember it.

Khalid Hameed on 9 PM khabarnama of PTV announcing 'Pakistan nay pandhra so kilometer tak maar karnay walay Ghauri missile ka kamyab tajruba kiya hay' followed by a smile and a short video clip of the launch.

Few seconds later, the whole village was out in the streets, shouting Pakistan Zindabad and thousands of shots fired in the air. From a distance you could hear it as if it were fireworks. 

A celebration that was surpassed only by the one for nuclear explosions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

ares said:


> Considering it took 11 yrs to go from Shaheen 2 to Shaheen 3 ..hopefully we will see it tested by 2026.



Don't worry about the timeline,last 11 years were the worst in our history and the bad time is already over,the future developments will be quick because of the expanding budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Jazzbot said:


> They've never said before that the missile is tested at *maximum range* and if they've named it as Shaheen 3, then 2750 definitely isn't its max range otherwise what's the purpose of new name for just 250Km increased range?


One has to understand the difference between *at maximum range* vs *at **its** maximum range*!?
The first meaning the farthest identified target within its range, while the second can be much beyond that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

ares said:


> *Here*
> You are assuming that missile has not been fired at a minimum energy trajectory and its range can be further increased by changing it is trajectory,



*do you have any prove that it was fired in minimum energy trajectory ... ?? *No ... ?? OK leave it .... you are hell-bent prove two thinks

1- That I posted it is fired in depress trajectory
2- Your claim that it is fired in minimum energy trajectory ....

For the *first point* you still have to prove that I said or posted that it was fired in depress trajectory its not my problem if you have comprehension issue ....

BTW do you even know what a depress trajectory is ....??

allow me to help you to understand it





from the above attachment two thing is quit easily understandable

1- S-III was not fired in depressed trajectory as the apogee *(692 KM)* is greater ten the *apogee (350 KM)* of comparable class of missile by range i.e. *Angi-III*

2- *Short time of flight* is not necessarily dependent on *Depressed Trajectory *

Now the question is was it fired with minimum energy trajectory ..... answer is no because of the two reasons

*First reason*



on the basis of above attachment S-III should have achieved *550 KM apogee* for the distance of 2750 KM (20% of 2750 KM= *550 KM*)

but as stated previously in today's test the apogee was 692 KM so *it was way above the minimum energy trajectory zone*; here at this stage I would ask you to watch the video of the missile test shared in previous pages of this thread; the flight pattern appears like this




which is similar to the flight pattern of this attachment





*


ares said:



It is infact, you who are trolling and coming up with hypothesis to suit your narrative, as the alternative is hard digest for you that it is infact 2750 Km (maximum range missile).

Click to expand...

*
don't make fun of yourself everyone know who is a troll here ..... now no need of any further troll attempt....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

farhan_9909 said:


> Shaheen IV range 6000km


lol.......


----------



## ares

HRK said:


> *do you have any prove that it was fired in minimum energy trajectory ... ?? *No ... ?? OK leave it .... you are hell-bent prove two thinks
> 
> 1- That I posted it is fired in depress trajectory
> 2- Your claim that it is fired in minimum energy trajectory ....
> 
> For the *first point* you still have to prove that I said or posted that it was fired in depress trajectory its not my problem if you have comprehension issue ....
> 
> BTW do you even know what a depress trajectory is ....??
> 
> allow me to help you to understand it
> View attachment 200971
> 
> from the above attachment two thing is quit easily understandable
> 
> 1- S-III was not fired in depressed trajectory as the its apogee (692 KM) is greater *apogee (350 KM)* of then the comparable class of missile by the range *Angi-III*
> 
> 2- Short time of flight is not necessarily dependent on *Depressed Trajectory *
> 
> Now the question is was it fired with minimum energy trajectory ..... answer is no because of two reasons
> 
> *First reason*
> View attachment 200975
> on the basis of above attachment S-III should have achieved *550 KM apogee* for the distance of 2750 KM (20% of 2750 KM= *550 KM*)
> 
> but as stated previously in today's test the apogee was 692 KM so *it was way above the minimum energy trajectory zone*; here at this stage I would ask you to watch the video of the missile test shared in this previous pages of thread; the flight pattern appears like this
> View attachment 200979
> 
> which is similar to this flight pattern
> View attachment 200980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't make fun of yourself everyone know who is a troll here ..... now no need of any further troll attempt....



Well I have proof of, that it was fired to its *maximum possible range*, a statement by ISPR itself..leaves no room for this "trajectory - reduced range" debate of yours.


----------



## HRK

ares said:


> Well I have proof of, that it was fired to its *maximum possible range*, a statement by ISPR itself..leaves no room for this "trajectory - reduced range" debate of yours.



it was fired to its *maximum possible range *with the apogee of *692 KM*


----------



## AUz

Vaishnu said:


> I think The range of Shaheen must be more than 3000+ .
> Seriously does a country have to wait and develops a new missile for 7 years just with range of 250+km to the former Shaheen 2?
> 
> *Israel And Most Of India ust be under this missile *. India's should build more ABM System.
> 
> Good Luck.



*Entire* Israel and *Entire* India (including North East and Indian-controlled Islands) are under the strike-range of this missile......even *if *we believe that the maximum possible range of this weapon is 2750km!!

Go to google distance calculator and see it for yourself


----------



## Sage

SvenSvensonov said:


> As for trembling... well, your nukes can't reach us and ours can reach you.


Good that you're joking !


----------



## Sage

ares said:


> Ghauri 1 and 2 were liquid fueled ballistic missile of 1200Km and 1500 Kms range, directly imported from North Korea (Nodong A and B missiles) in a C130 airplane under Benazir Bhutto regime, in exchange for nuclear know how on uranium enrichment and centrifuges.
> 
> *A desperate measure adopted to bring New Delhi in range on Pakistan ballistic missiles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUz

The Deterrent said:


> Only 2750 km.
> It does if the Shaheen-II actually had 1500 km strike range.
> 
> 
> .



How do we know that Shaheen-III has 2750km range then? ISPR can be lying this time as well...since they lied for Shaheen II..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

HRK said:


> it was fired to its *maximum possible range *with the apogee of *692 KM*



Bhai 2750 kah kar jaan chura

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

AUz said:


> How do we know that Shaheen-III has 2750km range then? ISPR can be lying this time as well...since they lied for Shaheen II..


That is a very good question sir


----------



## ares

Sage said:


> View attachment 200993



Seriously? That's the Best you can do?

Or Do you wish to counter my points with facts?

"
Former Pakistani prime minister Benazir Bhutto, on a state visit to North Korea in 1993, smuggled in critical data on uranium enrichment -- a route to making a nuclear weapon -- to help facilitate a missile deal with Pyongyang, according to a new book by a journalist who knew the slain politician well."

In his book, Bhatia writes that Bhutto brought up the North Korea visit during a discussion in 2003 about her difficulties withPakistan's military. *"Let me tell you something," she declared, before telling Bhatia to turn off his tape recorder. "I have done more for my country than all the military chiefs of Pakistan combined."*

*At the time, Pakistan was in desperate need of new missile technology that would counter improvements in India's missiles. Bhutto said she was asked to carry "critical nuclear data" to hand over in Pyongyang as part of a barter deal.*



Bhutto Dealt Nuclear Secrets to N. Korea, Book Says - washingtonpost.com

AQ Khan claims Benazir Bhutto ordered nuclear sale - Telegraph

The roots of cooperation are deep. North Korea and Pakistan have been engaged in conventional arms trade for over thirty years. In the 1980s, as North Korea began successfully exporting ballistic missiles and technology, Pakistan began producing highly enriched uranium (HEU) at the Khan Research Laboratory. Benazir Bhutto’s 1993 visit to Pyongyang seems to have kicked off serious missile cooperation, but it is harder to pinpoint the genesis of Pakistan’s nuclear cooperation with North Korea. *By the time Pakistan probably needed to pay North Korea for its purchases of medium-range No Dong missiles in the mid-1990s (upon which its Ghauri missiles are based), Pakistan’s cash reserves were low. Pakistan could offer North Korea a route to nuclear weapons using HEU that could circumvent the plutonium-focused 1994 Agreed Framework and be difficult to detect.*

..Pakistan’s Missile Development Pakistan, according to many observers, has two clearly distinct missile development programs. The first program is run by the Pakistan National Development Complex (PNDC) in collaboration with the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) and has focused since the early 1980s on solid-fueled ballistic missiles. Pakistan currently fields about 80 of the first variant, the Hatf 1. The Hatf 1 is a short-range, solid propellant, unguided missile considered by some to be too small for a nuclear warhead, which was flight-tested in 1989 and fielded in 1992. The 80km-range was extended to 300km in the Hatf 2a, and to 800km in the Hatf 3. Despite claims of indigenous development, there are many indications that the Hatf 1, 2, and 3 benefitted from Chinese and European assistance. Some believe that Pakistan renamed some imported Chinese M-11 missiles as Hatf 2a missiles in the early 1990s; many believe that the Hatf 3 are variants of Chinese M-9 missiles, and there are those who believe that the Hatf 4 (Shaheen 1) may be based on Chinese M- 11s. Pakistan tested its Hatf 6 missile (Shaheen 2), which reportedly has a 2000-km range, in early March 2004 for the first time. The second development program has been headed by Khan Research Laboratories. One report has suggested that these competing ballistic missile development efforts were aligned with competing nuclear warhead efforts — that is, the team developing a plutonium warhead for Pakistan’s bomb, the PAEC, worked towards developing Chinese-derived nuclear-capable missiles, while the HEU team (KRL), collaborated with North Korea on liquid-fueled missiles derived from Scuds.32 In any event, it is clear that KRL cooperated with North Korea in RS-10 33 Duncan Lennox, Jane’s Strategic Weapon Systems, Issue Thirty-Six, January 2002, p. 125. 34 Ibid., p. 126 35 See Joseph S. Bermudez, Jr., “A History of Ballistic Missile Development in the DPRK,” Center for Nonproliferation Studies Occasional Paper No. 2, Monterey Institute of International Studies, 1999, pp. 23-24. 36 Daniel A. Pinkston, “When Did WMD Deals between Pyongyang and Islamabad Begin?” Weapon Systems, Issue 36, January 2002, p. 125. 38 “Pakistan’s Missile ‘Was a Nodong’,” Jane’s Missile and Rockets, Volume 2, Number 5, May 1998, pp. 1-2. 39 Seymour Hersh, “The Cold Test: What the Administration Knew About Pakistan and the North Korean Nuclear Program,” New Yorker, January 27, 2003. “So Far U.S. Skirting Sanctions Issue on Pakistan’s Centrifuge Aid to DPRK,” Nuclear Fuel, December 9, 2002, quotes a Western source that A.Q. Khan was in the DPRK when the two countries’ representatives closed a deal to cooperate on ballistic missiles and uranium enrichment. “The Evil Behind the Axis?” Los Angeles Times, January 5, 2003, quotes U.S. officials that Khan initiated talks with the North Koreans in 1992 for No Dong missiles. developing the Ghauri (Hatf 5), reportedly beginning around 1993.33 The Ghauri 1 is a liquid-propellant, nuclear-capable, 1500km-range ballistic missile, which was successfully flight-tested in April 1998. Pakistan now fields approximately 5 to 10 of these missiles and is developing longer-range variants. North Korean Assistance Pakistani ballistic missile engineers developed working relationships with North Korean engineers in the mid-1980s when they both assisted Iran during the Iran-Iraq war. In fact, the close resemblance of Iran’s Shahab missile and the Ghauri 1 has led many to conclude that the development of the missiles was coordinated between Pakistan, Iran, and North Korea around 1993.34 In 1992, Pakistani officials visited North Korea to view a No Dong prototype, and again in 1993 for a No Dong flight test.35 There are reports that then-Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto visited Pyongyang for one day in December 1993 and many analysts believe missile sales were on the agenda of her visit, despite her public denial.36 According to one report, *North Korea sent 5 to 12 No Dong missile assembly sets to Pakistan between 1994 and 1997; North Korea denies the allegation.37 At the end of 1997, intelligence agencies observed regular flights from North Korea to Pakistan, accelerating in the beginning of 1998 when there were about 9 flights per month. These flights reportedly followed the visit of high-level North Korean officials to Pakistan*.38 A.Q. Khan apparently made 13 visits to North Korea, beginning in the 1990s.39 Many observers believe Pakistan accepted between 12 and 25 complete No Dong missiles in the late 1990s. 

http://fas.org/spp/starwars/crs/RL31900.pdf

AQ Khan claims Benazir Bhutto ordered nuclear sale - Telegraph


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Bhai Allof you who are concerned about the range be aware that they will keep on increasing masala to increase the range and every next test will be with more masala in rocket and more = 250 Kg for each 250 KM increase.

My bara-aanay I am in trolling mode .

On the other note aray bhai Congratulations Yaar at last we have tested a new missile .


----------



## Mughal-Prince

HRK said:


> it was fired to its *maximum possible range *with the apogee of *692 KM*



And that means this missile has some bad a$$ range  5000 KM +/-. This 2750 drama is to keep a cover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

princeiftikharmirza said:


> And that means this missile has some bad a$$ range  5000 KM +/-. This 2750 drama is to keep a cover


Doubt it. 5000 is difficult to achieve, and something Pakistan would probably openly announce to counter India's own announcements.


----------



## HRK

princeiftikharmirza said:


> And that means this missile has some bad a$$ range  5000 KM +/-. This 2750 drama is to keep a cover


........ 
bhai jaan aik '0' kaam nahi ho gaya .... dobara chek kar lay ....


----------



## Bratva

jamalkhanjani said:


>



In wartime, do you seriously think Pakistan would fire ballistic missiles from Punjab or Sindh ?



jamalkhanjani said:


> From Social Media



And whoever claimed this was someone who didn't checked his facts properly. Totally wrong information.


----------



## NKVD

jamalkhanjani said:


> From Social Media


----------



## Sage

*At the time, Pakistan was in desperate need of new missile technology that would counter improvements in India's missiles. Bhutto said she was asked to carry "critical nuclear data" to hand over in Pyongyang as part of a barter deal.*[/QUOTE]
So critical nuclear data was to be carried along by the Prime Minister ....Heyyyyy ....Dis she hide it in her purse or did she wrapped the date up her sleeve ? This is why I don't like to counter your 'facts' !


----------



## AUz

Bratva said:


> In wartime, do you seriously think Pakistan would fire ballistic missiles from Punjab or Sindh ?



Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

AUz said:


> Why not?




To minimize detection time. Punjab and Sindh would be a hotzone, all electronic eyes would be on it. 

Especially the nukes.


----------



## AUz

@Windjammer 

Any clear pics of the missile fired yesterday?


----------



## AUz

@The Deterrent 

When can we get some more insights into Shaheen-III? Like weight, length, flight altitude etc?

According to Washington Post, some analysts have shown skepticism of whether the missile can really reach 1700miles...

What do you say?


----------



## Zarvan

jamalkhanjani said:


> *OK this map is from Washington post ........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey saved pics for 23rd March 2015


According to this map whole of India and even Israel is in our Range I hope we soon test ICBM and also develop missile with 4500 KM range and few ICBMs


----------



## انگریز

In 1995-96 when T-90 tanks were being imported from Ukraine, much more was bought from Ukraine. Including some tech we see in Pakistani missiles. At that time all ex soviet states were desperate for money.


----------



## Zarvan

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — Pakistan on Monday test-fired a ballistic missile that is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead to every part of India, another escalation in Islamabad’s effort to keep pace with its neighboring rival’s formidable military advancements.

Pakistani military leaders said the Shaheen-III missile has a range of up 1,700 miles, which could enable it to reach deep into the Middle East, including Israel.

After the missile was fired into the Arabian Sea on Monday, the head of the military unit that oversees Pakistan’s nuclear program congratulated scientists and engineers for “achieving yet another milestone of historic significance.”


The medium-range Shaheen-III is an updated version of the indigenously produced Shaheen-I and Shaheen-II, which had shorter ranges. “The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range,” the military said in a statement.

Pakistani military leaders are trying to maintain a “credible deterrence” as archrival India rapidly invests in military hardware.


In recent years, India has moved toward the creation of a missile defense system and is upgrading its air force and submarine fleet. In 2012, India test-launched its first intercontinental ballistic missile, which it said has a range of more than 3,100 miles.

India’s growing defense budget is largely a result of its uneasy relationship with China. But Pakistan and India have fought three major wars since 1947. Analysts estimate that Pakistan and India possess about 100 nuclear warheads each, and nonproliferation experts say the Indian subcontinent remains a nuclear flash point.

Several Pakistani military analysts said the Shaheen-III has a range greater than that of any other Pakistani missile. The maximum range of the earlier versions of the Shaheen missile was of about 1,500 miles, which meant it could not reach parts of India’s eastern frontier.

“Now, India doesn’t have its safe havens anymore,” said Shahid Latif, a retired commander of Pakistan’s air force. “It’s all a reaction to India, which has now gone even for tests of extra-regional missiles. . . . It sends a loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back.”

Some analysts caution that the true range of the Shaheen-III could be less than what Pakistani military leaders claim. But Monday’s test could aggravate unease in parts of the Middle East, including Israel. Historically, there also has been some tension between Pakistan, which is overwhelmingly Sunni, and Shiite-dominated Iran.



Mansoor Ahmed, a strategic studies and nuclear expert at Quaid-i-Azam University in Islamabad, said, however, that Pakistan’s nuclear ambitions are focused solely on India.

India has a no-first-use policy on nuclear weapons. But Pakistani leaders have repeatedly declined to adopt a similar stance, saying they may be forced to resort to nuclear weapons should India invade Pakistan with conventional forces. The Indian army is more than twice the size of Pakistan’s and has a vast advantage in weaponry such as tanks, aircraft and artillery pieces.

Ahmed said Pakistan’s military is not interested in a “tit-for-tat” arms race with India. Instead, he said, Pakistan hopes to improve “existing capabilities,” including new delivery systems for evading an Indian missile defense shield.

Ahmed said he suspects that Pakistani scientists and engineers are working to equip the Shaheen-III with multiple warheads, which would make them harder to defend against. Pakistan is also seeking to advance its cruise missile technology. Ahmed said the Shaheen-III can be fired from mobile launchers, making them easier to conceal and move around in the event of a nuclear exchange between India and Pakistan.

Jeffrey Lewis, a nuclear and nonproliferation scholar at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, said Pakistan has been working to make smaller, lighter nuclear warheads. A smaller warhead makes it far more likely that the Shaheen-III can really deliver a nuclear payload up to 1,700 miles.

“You would want to model it, but at first approximation, I would be surprised to learn [the range] would be widely off,” Lewis said.

The timing of Monday’s missile test caught some analysts by surprise. It occurred less than a week after India’s foreign secretary, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, visited Islamabad to meet with Pakistani diplomats in a bid to improve bilateral relations.

Although Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has expressed interest in boosting ties with India, Pakistani military leaders are deeply skeptical of such efforts. And the testing of nuclear-capable missiles has, at times, appeared to serve as an outlet for the military to vent frustrations.


In early February, just days after President Obama signed a deal with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi for enhanced civilian nuclear cooperation, Pakistan test-fired a short-range cruise missile.

Shaiq Hussain contributed to this report.

Read more:

Pakistan looks to Russia for military, economic assistance

Outcry, fear as Pakistan builds new nuclear reactors in dangerous Karachi


Tim Craig is The Post’s bureau chief in Pakistan. He has also covered conflicts in Iraq, Afghanistan and within the District of Columbia government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Great news.

I think it's important to remember that Pakistan is coming out of a horrible decade economically and militarily, hopefully this is a start of great things to come with the ever improving economic condition of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India*
https://defence.pk/threads/shaheen-...into-the-middle-east-including-israel.363611/
Pakistan on Monday test-fired a ballistic missile that is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead to every part of India, another escalation in Islamabad’s effort to keep pace with its neighboring rival’sformidable military advancements.
*Pakistani military leaders said the Shaheen-III missile has a range of up 1,700 miles, which could enable it to reach deep into the Middle East, including Israel.*
After the missile was fired into the Arabian Sea on Monday, the head of the military unit that oversees Pakistan’s nuclear program congratulated scientists and engineers for “achieving yet another milestone of historic significance.”
The medium-range Shaheen-III is an updated version of the indigenously produced Shaheen-I and Shaheen-II, which had shorter ranges. “The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range,” the military said in a statement.
Pakistani military leaders are trying to maintain a “credible deterrence” as archrival India rapidly invests in military hardware.




In recent years, India has moved toward the creation of a missile defense system and is upgrading its air force and submarine fleet. In 2012, India test-launched its first intercontinental ballistic missile, which it said has a range of more than 3,100 miles.
India’s growing defense budget is largely a result of its uneasy relationshipwith China. But Pakistan and India have fought three major wars since 1947. Analysts estimate that Pakistan and India possess about 100 nuclear warheads each, and nonproliferation experts say the Indian subcontinent remains a nuclear flash point.
Several Pakistani military analysts said the Shaheen-III has a range greater than that of any other Pakistani missile. *The maximum range of the earlier versions of the Shaheen missile was of about 1,500 miles, which meant it could not reach parts of India’s eastern frontier.*
“Now, India doesn’t have its safe havens anymore,” said Shahid Latif, a retired commander of Pakistan’s air force. “It’s all a reaction to India, which has now gone even for tests of extra-regional missiles. . . . It sends a loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back.”
Some analysts caution that the true range of the Shaheen-III could be less than what Pakistani military leaders claim. But Monday’s test could aggravate unease in parts of the Middle East, including Israel. Historically, there also has been some tension between Pakistan, which is overwhelmingly Sunni, and Shiite-dominated Iran.
Mansoor Ahmed, a strategic studies and nuclear expert at Quaid-i-Azam University in Islamabad, said, however, that Pakistan’s nuclear ambitionsare focused solely on India.
India has a no-first-use policy on nuclear weapons. But Pakistani leaders have repeatedly declined to adopt a similar stance, saying they may be forced to resort to nuclear weapons should India invade Pakistan with conventional forces. The Indian army is more than twice the size of Pakistan’s and has a vast advantage in weaponry such as tanks, aircraft and artillery pieces.
Ahmed said Pakistan’s military is not interested in a “tit-for-tat” arms race with India. Instead, he said, Pakistan hopes to improve “existing capabilities,” including new delivery systems for evading an Indian missile defense shield.
*Ahmed said he suspects that Pakistani scientists and engineers are working to equip the Shaheen-III with multiple warheads, which would make them harder to defend against. *Pakistan is also seeking to advance its cruise missile technology. Ahmed said the Shaheen-III can be fired from mobile launchers, making them easier to conceal and move around in the event of a nuclear exchange between India and Pakistan.
Jeffrey Lewis, a nuclear and nonproliferation scholar at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, said Pakistan has been working to make smaller, lighter nuclear warheads. *A smaller warhead makes it far more likely that the Shaheen-III can really deliver a nuclear payload up to 1,700 miles.*
“You would want to model it, but at first approximation, I would be surprised to learn [the range] would be widely off,” Lewis said.
*The timing of Monday’s missile test caught some analysts by surprise. It occurred less than a week after India’s foreign secretary, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, visited Islamabad to meet with Pakistani diplomats in a bid to improve bilateral relations.*
Although Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has expressed interest in boosting ties with India, Pakistani military leaders are deeply skeptical of such efforts. And the testing of nuclear-capable missiles has, at times, appeared to serve as an outlet for the military to vent frustrations.
*In early February, just days after President Obama signed a deal with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi for enhanced civilian nuclear cooperation, Pakistan test-fired a short-range cruise missile.*
Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Saifullah Sani said:


> Pakistan on Monday test-fired a ballistic missile that is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead to every part of India, another escalation in Islamabad’s effort to keep pace with its neighboring rival’sformidable military advancements.
> *Pakistani military leaders said the Shaheen-III missile has a range of up 1,700 miles, which could enable it to reach deep into the Middle East, including Israel.*
> After the missile was fired into the Arabian Sea on Monday, the head of the military unit that oversees Pakistan’s nuclear program congratulated scientists and engineers for “achieving yet another milestone of historic significance.”
> The medium-range Shaheen-III is an updated version of the indigenously produced Shaheen-I and Shaheen-II, which had shorter ranges. “The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range,” the military said in a statement.
> Pakistani military leaders are trying to maintain a “credible deterrence” as archrival India rapidly invests in military hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, India has moved toward the creation of a missile defense system and is upgrading its air force and submarine fleet. In 2012, India test-launched its first intercontinental ballistic missile, which it said has a range of more than 3,100 miles.
> India’s growing defense budget is largely a result of its uneasy relationshipwith China. But Pakistan and India have fought three major wars since 1947. Analysts estimate that Pakistan and India possess about 100 nuclear warheads each, and nonproliferation experts say the Indian subcontinent remains a nuclear flash point.
> Several Pakistani military analysts said the Shaheen-III has a range greater than that of any other Pakistani missile. The maximum range of the earlier versions of the Shaheen missile was of about 1,500 miles, which meant it could not reach parts of India’s eastern frontier.
> “Now, India doesn’t have its safe havens anymore,” said Shahid Latif, a retired commander of Pakistan’s air force. “It’s all a reaction to India, which has now gone even for tests of extra-regional missiles. . . . It sends a loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back.”
> Some analysts caution that the true range of the Shaheen-III could be less than what Pakistani military leaders claim. But Monday’s test could aggravate unease in parts of the Middle East, including Israel. Historically, there also has been some tension between Pakistan, which is overwhelmingly Sunni, and Shiite-dominated Iran.
> Mansoor Ahmed, a strategic studies and nuclear expert at Quaid-i-Azam University in Islamabad, said, however, that Pakistan’s nuclear ambitionsare focused solely on India.
> India has a no-first-use policy on nuclear weapons. But Pakistani leaders have repeatedly declined to adopt a similar stance, saying they may be forced to resort to nuclear weapons should India invade Pakistan with conventional forces. The Indian army is more than twice the size of Pakistan’s and has a vast advantage in weaponry such as tanks, aircraft and artillery pieces.
> Ahmed said Pakistan’s military is not interested in a “tit-for-tat” arms race with India. Instead, he said, Pakistan hopes to improve “existing capabilities,” including new delivery systems for evading an Indian missile defense shield.
> Ahmed said he suspects that Pakistani scientists and engineers are working to equip the Shaheen-III with multiple warheads, which would make them harder to defend against. Pakistan is also seeking to advance its cruise missile technology. Ahmed said the Shaheen-III can be fired from mobile launchers, making them easier to conceal and move around in the event of a nuclear exchange between India and Pakistan.
> Jeffrey Lewis, a nuclear and nonproliferation scholar at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, said Pakistan has been working to make smaller, lighter nuclear warheads. A smaller warhead makes it far more likely that the Shaheen-III can really deliver a nuclear payload up to 1,700 miles.
> “You would want to model it, but at first approximation, I would be surprised to learn [the range] would be widely off,” Lewis said.
> The timing of Monday’s missile test caught some analysts by surprise. It occurred less than a week after India’s foreign secretary, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, visited Islamabad to meet with Pakistani diplomats in a bid to improve bilateral relations.
> Although Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has expressed interest in boosting ties with India, Pakistani military leaders are deeply skeptical of such efforts. And the testing of nuclear-capable missiles has, at times, appeared to serve as an outlet for the military to vent frustrations.
> In early February, just days after President Obama signed a deal with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi for enhanced civilian nuclear cooperation, Pakistan test-fired a short-range cruise missile.
> Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India - The Washington Post


If this Missile can also reach Israel than those who were saying if we would test long range missiles we would have to answer now should keep quite and Pakistan should develop Ghauri IV with range of 4500 KM and two ICBMs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

AUz said:


> How do we know that Shaheen-III has 2750km range then? ISPR can be lying this time as well...since they lied for Shaheen II..


That is indeed a very solid argument, but consider recent ISPR releases. They have been mentioning the ranges quite clearly (Shaheen-IA, II, III) which are also backed up by authentic NTMs/securites.



AUz said:


> @The Deterrent
> 
> When can we get some more insights into Shaheen-III? Like weight, length, flight altitude etc?
> 
> According to Washington Post, some analysts have shown skepticism of whether the missile can really reach 1700miles...
> 
> What do you say?


No idea, but hopefully we can decipher some info from HQ photos.
The securite said all about its capability. It can reach 1700 miles or 2750 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Shaheen 2 = 2500 km
Shaheen 3 = 2750 km

enough hint for the wise ones 




Rashid Mahmood said:


> Bro the actual test range of the missile is never shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

can you guys provide videos and pics of pakistani missiles. and how accurate they are ?
@Zarvan why dont you start a thread just about that ? little info about each missile and then add pics and videos


----------



## graphican

jamalkhanjani said:


> *OK this map is from Washington post ........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey saved pics for 23rd March 2015


Finally Ethopia is in our range. YESSS!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

But Shaheen III is not meant for Israel.

our focus is only on the eastern side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

farhan_9909 said:


> But Shaheen III is not meant for Israel.
> 
> our focus is only on the eastern side


its meant for both. if their missile can reach you then your missile must reach them. regardless of east or west

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL your effing ships can't see jetties in broad day light, your subs can't see or hear fishing trawlers right above their heads, you effing idiot can't think of a better line to troll, now get your smouldering arse outta here. 



The Great One said:


> All tests are monitored by our satellites and ship-based radars, so hiding range from public is useless.



you fishing for sensitive ifo



kṣamā said:


> Congratulation !!! Just fishing some info, dose the terminal phase have maneuverable warhead ?? If so what kind of it dose it use ??


----------



## MastanKhan

Saifullah Sani said:


> *Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India*
> Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India - The Washington Post



Thread starter---there was no reason to put Israel's name on the thread---that was not appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Sage said:


> So critical nuclear data was to be carried along by the Prime Minister ....Heyyyyy ....Dis she hide it in her purse or did she wrapped the date up her sleeve ? This is why I don't like to counter your 'facts' !


She's a true whore of a politician if there ever was one. Spewing lies to please her western friends without a second thought to national security.


----------



## Rakan.SA

MastanKhan said:


> Thread starter---there was no reason to put Israel's name on the thread---that was not appropriate.


why is that ?! please explain


----------



## friendly_troll96

Why include Israel in the thread title, what's your problem with her stupid?


----------



## scythian500

congratulation to Pakistani brothers for this achievement .... it is interesting how much Persian is close to Urdu.... in the TV snapshot there is words like " Kamyab Tajrobe" means Successful Experience!!

Congrat to Pakistani people....
It even reaches Occupied Palestine!! you know just in case!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SipahSalar

jamalkhanjani said:


>


Bhai aap darzi to nahi hain? I want to give naap for eid ka jora. Please let me know.


----------



## denel

MastanKhan said:


> Thread starter---there was no reason to put Israel's name on the thread---that was not appropriate.


100% agreed why is Isreal brought into this focus. You have enough problems locally generated internally and fermented by religious nutcases. The enemy is within not outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

scythian500 said:


> congratulation to Pakistani brothers for this achievement .... it is interesting how much Persian is close to Urdu.... in the TV snapshot there is words like " Kamyab Tajrobe" means Successful Experience!!
> 
> Wait, it will even get bastardised into English or Hindi words... insecurity with their own language like the indian hindi speakers.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@The Deterrent is this an accurate range depiction of Shaheen III ? , as posted on the Washington post @ 1700 miles or 2759 km ? according to this diagram it shows whole of india along with part's of Andaman islands are in range


----------



## Rain

Finally we have done it zabardast!
Congrate everyone


----------



## ares

genmirajborgza786 said:


> View attachment 201054
> 
> @The Deterrent is this an accurate range depiction of Shaheen III ? , as posted on the Washington post @ 1700 miles or 2759 km ? according to this diagram it shows whole of india along with part's of Andaman islands are in range



*Accurate but impractical.*








Sage said:


> *At the time, Pakistan was in desperate need of new missile technology that would counter improvements in India's missiles. Bhutto said she was asked to carry "critical nuclear data" to hand over in Pyongyang as part of a barter deal.*


So critical nuclear data was to be carried along by the Prime Minister ....Heyyyyy ....Dis she hide it in her purse or did she wrapped the date up her sleeve ? This is why I don't like to counter your 'facts' ![/QUOTE]

These are not my facts, these are but internationally established facts.
Even your AQ Khan blamed BB..as I have already given you the link in my last post.

If you wish to burry your head in the sand and pretend all is well, that is but your wish.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

ares said:


> *Accurate but impractical.*
> 
> View attachment 201057



I think , range calculation from above the horizon is different from range calculations from the ground


----------



## Gessler

Want more close-up images of the missile. From the available ones it seems like it isn't much of an improvement
over the previous Shaheen-2 as far as construction/design is concerned. Wields are still used.

Anyway the real advancement would be in the electronics. Congrats.


----------



## انگریز

ares said:


> *Accurate but impractical.*
> 
> View attachment 201057
> 
> 
> 
> So critical nuclear data was to be carried along by the Prime Minister ....Heyyyyy ....Dis she hide it in her purse or did she wrapped the date up her sleeve ? This is why I don't like to counter your 'facts' !




AQ Khan taught North Korea and Iran how to build a centrifuge and just that.
Centrifuge can be used for civilian or military purposes. 
No nuclear weapon design was handed over to NK or any other country.


----------



## Thorough Pro

it's called sending the message to the real recipient without raising unnecessary alarm. 



princeiftikharmirza said:


> And that means this missile has some bad a$$ range  5000 KM +/-. This 2750 drama is to keep a cover


----------



## MastanKhan

Rakan.SA said:


> why is that ?! please explain



Hi,

There is no reason to wave the flag when there is no need to. Pakistanis have a habbit of showing off. The diagram already shows the effective rage---. And if Washington post did not bring it out----the poster did not need to either.

The mods and admins also need to keep and eye on such titles and threads---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## انگریز

About 14000 centrifuges were manufactured at KRL. Now only a few thousand remain in Pakistan. You can guess where the rest are.
But then again a centrifuge only seperates isotopes. Its upon the user how he choosea to use the isotopes.


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistanis should read some of the comments of Indians on there defence forums like Bharat Rakshak they are in some delusion and denial finding it hard to accept the truth


----------



## SHAMK9

Zarvan said:


> Pakistanis should read some of the comments of Indians on there defence forums like Bharat Rakshak they are in some delusion and denial finding it hard to accept the truth


 why do you even bother going there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

SHAMK9 said:


> why do you even bother going there?


I like to get updated on Indians thoughts I think we should know our enemy as much as we can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## انگریز

Gessler said:


> Want more close-up images of the missile. From the available ones it seems like it isn't much of an improvement
> over the previous Shaheen-2 as far as construction/design is concerned. Wields are still used.
> 
> Anyway the real advancement would be in the electronics. Congrats.


The first stage burnout time is not much different from agni.
Agni 5 has 96 second burnout for first stage. Shaheen 3 has at least 60 seconds.


----------



## Thorough Pro

We have no conflict with Israel. With India we had three major wars, one minor war, thousands of border clashes, two major planned invasions (by india) and an ongoing proxy war. there is very real threat of a major catastrophic clash specially with extremist hindu terrorist like modi at it helm. 




Rakan.SA said:


> its meant for both. if their missile can reach you then your missile must reach them. regardless of east or west


----------



## Bilal.

The Deterrent said:


> That is indeed a very solid argument, but consider recent ISPR releases. They have been mentioning the ranges quite clearly (Shaheen-IA, II, III) which are also backed up by authentic NTMs/securites.



That's the thing, the impact zone described in the securite was between 2900 and 3000 km distance from Karachi/Somiani. Unless the declared a wrong impact zone in the securite by ~250 km, the tested range should be around 2900-3000 Km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Zarvan @syedali73 missile has longer range then reported or shown,after long time finally we have accepted that in International relations friend of today can be foe of tomorrow,so preparing ourselves for unseen of tomorrow ..expecting a new babur with more range and payload....


----------



## ares

انگریز said:


> AQ Khan taught North Korea and Iran how to build a centrifuge and just that.
> Centrifuge can be used for civilian or military purposes.
> No nuclear weapon design was handed over to NK or any other country.



A drug dealer sells you morphine, Now morphine can be used for both medicinal purposes as well as by morphine addicts.
Just because there is legal use for morphine available, where as you use it like an addict, does not make the drug dealer any less culpable.

Your lack distinction between right and wrong, is why you do not have a NSG approval or a nuclear deal, despite incessant begging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> @Zarvan @syedali73 missile has longer range then reported or shown,after long time finally we have accepted that in International relations friend of today can be foe of tomorrow,so preparing ourselves for unseen of tomorrow ..expecting a new babur with more range and payload....


This is what I am saying but some people are too deaf and dumb to listen USA and NATO will try to come after us sooner or later we have to go for ICBM and according to Washington post this Missile can reach already Israel so if it can reach Israel than we should not stop working on more long range Missiles and *Are you sure about the range *?


----------



## Gessler

انگریز said:


> The first stage burnout time is not much different from agni.
> Agni 5 has 96 second burnout for first stage. Shaheen 3 has at least 60 seconds.



A5 is a 3-stage missile.

Is S3 also 3-stage?

Edit: I think Shaheen-III is more comparable to Agni-III.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> This is what I am saying but some people are too deaf and dumb to listen USA and NATO will try to come after us sooner or later we have to go for ICBM and according to Washington post this Missile can reach already Israel so if it can reach Israel than we should not stop working on more long range Missiles and *Are you sure about the range *?


You should be sure about that a lot of things have changes,after treatment of tail dogs,surely everybody involved in massacre of our civilians will be taken care of,look at progress of our Organizations until 2005 after after that,surely work is going on day and night nobody is sitting idle but you know every act has time on stage this missile test was a signal to our foes that proxy is our we have suffered now it there turn to pay back....


----------



## Thorough Pro

Hindu Ram Ram missile vs Muslim terrorist missile.



Bratva said:


> No we can not. Our ships are of bava adam era.
> When world doesn't feel threatened by Indian missile tests than why would they be afraid of Pak Missiles. These are just lame excuses.


----------



## ares

HRK said:


> it was fired to its *maximum possible range *with the apogee of *692 KM*



NTM also mentioned a range of 2900 Km from Pakistan's launch pad.

Now we know, it did not reach 2900 km ..there is no guarantee it reached 692 Km either..these are perhaps the maximum distance, with safety margin taken into account.


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> You should be sure about that a lot of things have changes,after treatment of tail dogs,surely everybody involved in massacre of our civilians will be taken care of,look at progress of our Organizations until 2005 after after that,surely work is going on day and night nobody is sitting idle but you know every act has time on stage this missile test was a signal to our foes that proxy is our we have suffered now it there turn to pay back....


We would pay back both to Israel and India and also to big brother of Israel you know who I am talking about and we need to work on ICBM as well as long Range cruise Missiles


----------



## انگریز

ares said:


> A drug dealer sells you morphine, Now morphine can be used for both medicinal purposes as well as by morphine addicts.
> Just because there is legal use for morphine available, where as you use it like an addict, does not make the drug dealer any less culpable.
> 
> Your lack distinction between right and wrong, is why you do not have a NSG approval or a nuclear deal, despite incessant begging.


If diplomacy and lobbying is "begging" then India is a pretty active beggar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Yes and they can focus on an area of interest, not follow the missile through its complete flight envelop.



Bratva said:


> Since BM tests are notified in advance, it is not difficult to place satellite over Sominai test range on said dates. NOTAM was released on 5 March. India must have been informed a week before


----------



## Rain

Well Bringing in Israel name is just a political ploy by some. We should remember that* Israel will be our friend soon*, very soon.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> We would pay back both to Israel and India and also to big brother of Israel you know who I am talking about and we need to work on ICBM as well as long Range cruise Missiles


As i told you every act has a time on stage,this test has boosted our moral and will give a lot of nightmares to enemies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> As i told you every act has a time on stage,this test has boosted our moral and will give a lot of nightmares to enemies...


I have some reports that Pakistan is working on ICBM can you confirm it ??


----------



## ares

انگریز said:


> If diplomacy and lobbying is "begging" then India is a pretty active beggar.



It is diplomacy and lobbying, if it works.

If you keep showing your desperation, you have been denied again and again, then it pretty much asking the other side take a pity on you and giving you some thing.


----------



## Echo_419

jamalkhanjani said:


> People got it from Dr.Samar Mubarikmand's interviews and he is a responsible personnel and has no interest or benifits in faking the capability of Shaheen-II because this is not the only missile in Pakistan's arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> Sara maza tu warhead ka hi hey jani Usy kesay kam karega ..........



Ham use karoge toh Chota Wala Warhead Ralhna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## انگریز

ares said:


> It is diplomacy and lobbying, if it works.
> 
> If you keep showing your desperation, you have been denied again and again, then it pretty much asking the other side take a pity on you and giving you some thing.


Even India isn't in the group yet so lets see.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*1- *


S_O_C_O_M said:


> *How safe are Pakistan`s nuclear assets*​
> INDIA`S explosion of its nuclear device in 1974 drew only a customary show of concern from the western powers. But Pakistan`s nuclear programmeme, initiated in response to the Indian acquisition of nuclear weapons, evoked immediate and serious concern from the same quarters. Ever since, Pakistan has been under immense pressure to scrap its programm while the Indians remain uncensored.
> 
> That western attitude was discriminatory can also be seen by the religious colour it gave to Pakistan`s bomb by calling it an `Islamic bomb`. One has never heard of the Israeli bomb being called a `Jewish Bomb`, or the Indian bomb a `Hindu Bomb`, or the American and British bomb a `Christian Bomb` or the Soviet bomb a `Communist` (or an `Atheist) Bomb`. The West simply used Pakistan`s bomb to make Islam synonymous with aggression and make its nuclear programme a legitimate target, knowing full well that it merely served a defensive purpose and was not even remotely associated with Islam.
> 
> With India going nuclear soon after playing a crucial role in dismembering Pakistan in 1971 and enjoying an overwhelming conventional military superiority over Pakistan in the ratio of 41, a resource strapped Pakistan was pushed to the wall. Left with no other choice but to develop a nuclear deterrent to ward off future Indian threats, Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto declared Pakistanis will eat grass but make a nuclear bomb. And sure enough, they did it. Soon, however, both he and the nuclear programme were to become non-grata. Amid intense pressure, sanctions and vilification campaign, Henry Kissinger personally delivered to a defiant Bhutto the American threat give up your nuclear programme or else we will make a horrible example of you`.
> 
> And a horrible example was made of Bhutto for his defiance. But he had enabled Pakistan to become the 7th nuclear power in the world. This served Pakistan well. India was kept at bay despite temptations for military adventurism. Although there has never been real peace in South Asia, at least there has been no war since 1971.
> 
> Ignoring its security perspective, Pakistan`s western `friends` refused to admit it to their exclusive nuclear club, though expediency made them ignore its `crime` when it suited their purpose. But driven by identical geo-strategic interests in their respective regions and seeing Pakistan as an obstacle to their designs, Israel and India missed no opportunity to malign or subvert Pakistan`s programme.
> 
> Due to its defiance of Indian diktat, Pakistan is for India an obstruction in its quest for domination of South Asia and the Indian Ocean region. Israel`s apprehension of Pakistan`s military prowess is rooted in the strength Pakistan indirectly provides to Arab states with whom Israel has remained in a state of conflict. Conscious that several Arab states look up to Pakistan for military support in the event of threat to their security from Israel, it is unsettling for Israel to see a nuclear armed Pakistan.
> 
> *Israel can also not overlook the fact that Pakistan`s military is a match to its own. The PAF pilots surprised Israeli Air Force, when flying mostly Russian aircraft they shot down several relatively superior Israeli aircraft in air combat in the 1973 Arab-Israel war, shattering the invincibility myth of Israeli pilots who believed themselves to be too superior in skill and technology. The Pakistanis happened to be assigned to Jordanian, Syrian and Iraqi air forces on training missions when the war broke out and, unknown to the Israelis then, they incognito undertook combat missions.*
> 
> *After successfully destroying Iraqi nuclear reactor in 1981, Israelis planned a similar attack on Pakistan`s nuclear facilities at Kahuta in collusion with India in the 1980s. Using satellite pictures and intelligence information, Israel reportedly built a full-scale mock-up of Kahuta facility in the Negev Desert where pilots of F-16 and F-15 squadrons practised mock attacks. *
> 
> *According to `The Asian Age`, journalists Adrian Levy and Catherine Scott-Clark stated in their book `Deception Pakistan, the US and the Global Weapons Conspiracy`, that Israeli Air Force was to launch an air attack on Kahuta in mid-1980s from Jamnagar airfield in Gujarat (India). The book claims that in March 1984, Prime Minister Indira Gandhi signed off (on) the Israeli-led operation bringing India, Pakistan and Israel to within a hair`s breadth of a nuclear conflagration.*
> 
> *Another report claims that Israel also planned an air strike directly out of Israel. After midway and midair refueling, Israeli warplanes planned to shoot down a commercial airline`s flight over Indian Ocean that flew into Islamabad early morning, fly in a tight formation to appear as one large aircraft on radar screens preventing detection, use the drowned airliner`s call sign to enter Islamabad`s air space, knock out Kahuta and fly out to Jammu to refuel and exit. *
> 
> *According to reliable reports in mid-1980s this mission was actually launched one night. But the Israelis were in for a big surprise. They discovered that Pakistan Air Force had already sounded an alert and had taken to the skies in anticipation of this attack. The mission had to be hurriedly aborted. *
> 
> *Pakistan reminded the Israelis that Pakistan was no Iraq and that PAF was no Iraqi Air Force. Pakistan is reported to have conveyed that an attack on Kahuta would force Pakistan to lay waste to Dimona, Israel`s nuclear reactor in the Negev Desert. India was also warned that Islamabad would attack Trombay if Kahuta facilities were hit.*
> 
> *The above quoted book claims that Prime Minister Indira Gandhi eventually aborted the operation despite protests from military planners in New Delhi and Jerusalem. *
> 
> *McNair`s paper #41 published by USAF Air University (India Thwarts Israeli Destruction of Pakistans Islamic Bomb) also confirmed this plan. It said, Israeli interest in destroying Pakistan`s Kahuta reactor to scuttle the Islamic bomb was blocked by Indias refusal to grant landing and refueling rights to Israeli warplanes in 1982. Clearly India wanted to see Kahuta gone but did not want to face retaliation at the hands of the PAF. Israel, on its part wanted this to be a joint Indo-Israeli strike to avoid being solely held responsible. *
> 
> *The Reagan administration also hesitated to support the plan because Pakistan`s distraction at that juncture would have hurt American interests in Afghanistan, when Pakistan was steering the Afghan resistance against the Soviets. *
> 
> *Although plans to hit Kahuta were shelved, the diatribe against Pakistan`s nuclear programme continued unabated. Israel used its control over the American political establishment and western media to create hysteria. India worked extensively to promote paranoia, branding Pakistan`s programme as unsafe, insecure and a threat to peace. The fact is otherwise. It is technically sounder, safer and more secure than that of India and has ensured absence of war in the region.*
> 
> The US invasion of Afghanistan provided another opening for Indo-Israeli nexus to target Pakistan`s strategic assets. This time the strategy was to present Pakistan as an unstable state, incapable of defending itself against religious extremist insurgents, creating the spectre of Islamabad and its nuclear assets falling in their hands. Suggestions are being floated that Pakistan being at risk of succumbing to extremists, its nuclear assets should be disabled, seized or forcibly taken out by the US. Alternatively, an international agency should take them over for safe keeping.
> 
> Pakistan has determinedly thwarted the terrorist threat and foiled this grand conspiracy. Pakistan has made it clear that it would act decisively against any attempt by any quarter to harm its nuclear assets. But if the game is taken to the next level, the consequences would be disastrous for the region.
> 
> The Indo-Israeli nexus is losing initiative. But as long as the American umbrella is available Afghanistan will remain a playground for mischief mongers. It is now up to the US to walk its talk and prove its claim that it wants to see a secure and stable Pakistan. It must pull the plug on conspiracies to destabilize Pakistan.
> 
> 
> How safe are Pakistan`s nuclear assets | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia | DAWN.COM



How PAF Prevented an Israeli Attack on Pakistan's Nuclear Assets

*2- * After the Israeli attack on Iraq’s under-construction French-built nuclear Osirak-type reactor, Tammuz-I, south of Baghdad on 7 June 1981, Pakistan felt that it would be the next target of an Israeli misadventure. The Israeli Air Force (IDF/AF) had, at first, explored the possibility of such a plan and, later, put together operational plans for a possible air strike against Kahuta in the 1980s using satellite photo and intelligence information provided by the US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA). These operational plans are still kept updated in the Headquarters of the IDF/AF and pilots of some specially assigned IDF/AF F-16 and F-15 squadrons are given special training exercises to carry out mock attacks on Kahuta. So much so that a full-scale mock-up of the Kahuta facility was built in the southern Negev Desert for the IDF/AF pilots to train on.

Read more: Grande Strategy

*3-* *Under Israeli law, Pakistan is a designated "enemy state"* and an Israeli citizen may not visit them without a special permit issued by the Israeli Interior Ministry. An Israeli citizen who visits Pakistan, whether using an Israeli or foreign passport, may be prosecuted on their return to Israel

Israel–Pakistan relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iioal malik

Absolutely majastic Pakistan No matter how hard our media and some political parties and then india try to win fame by spreading stupid absurd things reality is different on grounds.

Since the new government and new army chief taken place we are moving rather in speedy manners towards achieving our potential Allah bless both army and current government and people of Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> I have some reports that Pakistan is working on ICBM can you confirm it ??


Bro!nothing can be confirmed or denied but surely defence organizations like NESCOM work day and night,they also have exported different systems around the globe but we never hear about it,these kind of programs are under tight black blanket security...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> Bro!nothing can be confirmed or denied but surely defence organizations like NESCOM work day and night,they also have exported different systems around the globe but we never hear about it,these kind of programs are under tight black blanket security...


I know we soon need to work on at least two to three different ICBMs along Cruise Missiles with different ranges


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> I know we soon need to work on at least two to three different ICBMs along Cruise Missiles with different ranges


agreed a lot of time wasted already...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> agreed a lot of time wasted already...


Along with Missiles we should develop bombs like MOAMB and bombs which can destroy enemy within few kilometer radius but not nuclear 

GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Zarvan said:


> Along with Missiles we should develop bombs like MOAMB and bombs which can destroy enemy within few kilometer radius but not nuclear
> 
> GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Exactly FOB and MOB are the future same destruction as small nuke but no radiation is definitely going to be effective as its not nuclear it can be launched any time without any nuke escalation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> Along with Missiles we should develop bombs like MOAMB and bombs which can destroy enemy within few kilometer radius but not nuclear


Munitions development is not a problem for Pakistan,it has capability to develop any kind of PGM'S but delivery is biggest problem,Good PGM's require good delivery platform,hope when PAC is put on fir it produces enough JFT's for delivery job,already blk 2 has more hard points and ordnance carrying capability...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> Munitions development is not a problem for Pakistan,it has capability to develop any kind of PGM'S but delivery is biggest problem,Good PGM's require good delivery platform,hope when PAC is put on fir it produces enough JFT's for delivery job,already blk 2 has more hard points and ordnance carrying capability...


Yes we need to develop economy and get some good Bomber Jets or develop with China


----------



## SQ8

Sinnerman108 said:


> @Oscar Clarify the news which claim it can carry warhead(s).


Depends on the size of the RV, carrying those warheads is not the issue..but whether we really need to for operational usage is.


genmirajborgza786 said:


> @Oscar @The Deterrent
> 
> _saeen_ does this missile have a range of only 2750 km or 3000 km ?
> 
> as it doesn't makes sense to increase the range to just 250 km from the previous Shaheen II @ 2500 km



This may come as a shock to all the people feeling disappointed about the range, and those gloating over the lack of it(_Yes I mean you lousy next door trolls that infest this forum like pieces of semi-diarrhoea stool sometimes sticks to arse hair_).
The nuclear weapons of Pakistan are focused SOLELY on India. India alone is who we want to destroy and burn in our proverbial nuclear hellfire(along with ourselves). 

For that purpose alone:

WE DO NOT NEED ANY MISSILE THAT HAS A RADIUS OF ATTACK BEYOND INDIAN SHORES OR BORDERS.

Let me repeat that for those that have slightly thicker craniums than others.

WE NEED TO ATTACK INDIA AND INDIA ALONE, ANY RANGE BEYOND THAT IS AS USEFUL AS CRUISE CONTROL ON SUBCONTINENT ROADS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Oscar said:


> Depends on the size of the RV, carrying those warheads is not the issue..but whether we really need to for operational usage is.
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock to all the people feeling disappointed about the range, and those gloating over the lack of it(_Yes I mean you lousy next door trolls that infest this forum like pieces of semi-diarrhoea stool sometimes sticks to arse hair_).
> The nuclear weapons of Pakistan are focused SOLELY on India. India alone is who we want to destroy and burn in our proverbial nuclear hellfire(along with ourselves).
> 
> For that purpose alone:
> 
> WE DO NOT NEED ANY MISSILE THAT HAS A RADIUS OF ATTACK BEYOND INDIAN SHORES OR BORDERS.
> 
> Let me repeat that for those that have slightly thicker craniums than others.
> 
> WE NEED TO ATTACK IND IA AND INDIA ALONE, ANY RANGE BEYOND THAT IS AS USEFUL AS CRUISE CONTROL ON SUBCONTINENT ROADS.



I can understand your anger against the trolls in here.But there is a say in our culture.Those who wish for destruction of others ,those who unleashes nefarious activities against another individual with some sadistic pleasure will eventully find their own destruction.
And it will.Our jingoistic media will creates a lot of noise whenever there is some experiment like this.But we dont need a destruction of China.Infact we need a strong China.Our GoI actions is also a proof for that.
We interfered in 3 nations militarily for helping them.But we dont ask any assets like bases in return even if had a chance for that.


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> Depends on the size of the RV, carrying those warheads is not the issue..but whether we really need to for operational usage is.
> 
> 
> This may come as a shock to all the people feeling disappointed about the range, and those gloating over the lack of it(_Yes I mean you lousy next door trolls that infest this forum like pieces of semi-diarrhoea stool sometimes sticks to arse hair_).
> The nuclear weapons of Pakistan are focused SOLELY on India. India alone is who we want to destroy and burn in our proverbial nuclear hellfire(along with ourselves).
> 
> For that purpose alone:
> 
> WE DO NOT NEED ANY MISSILE THAT HAS A RADIUS OF ATTACK BEYOND INDIAN SHORES OR BORDERS.
> 
> Let me repeat that for those that have slightly thicker craniums than others.
> 
> WE NEED TO ATTACK INDIA AND INDIA ALONE, ANY RANGE BEYOND THAT IS AS USEFUL AS CRUISE CONTROL ON SUBCONTINENT ROADS.


We need long range missiles and we would work on them we never in last 20 years we consider many more threats than India and we are slowly working on them too



Stealth said:


> View attachment 201116


Are these trucks produced in Pakistan ?


----------



## SecularNationalist

Great news but this is the first time shaheen 3 have been tested?


----------



## Zarvan

SecularNationalist said:


> Great news but this is the first time shaheen 3 have been tested?


Yes for first time it has been tested


----------



## SecularNationalist

Zarvan said:


> Yes for first time it has been tested


And achieved only 250 km extra range.Well the purpose was to reach india eastern end which was not possible with a shaheen 2 2500 km extra range. So it,s a accomplishment.
Now the nuclear war can be exported all over india.


----------



## IND151

Manticore said:


> *#Pakistan conducts successful test launch of #Shaheen-3 SSM,capable of carrying nuclear,conventional warheads to range of 2750 KMs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile
> Posted: March 09, 2015 - 1345 PKT | Comment
> Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile
> 0 0 0 0 New
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Monday conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 KMs.
> 
> The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.
> 
> According to an ISPR press release, the successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.
> 
> Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.
> 
> He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
> Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile | PAKISTAN - geo.tv



Is it sherlock?

On Topic- its surprsing that its range is only 250 KM greater than that of Shaheen II.



SecularNationalist said:


> And achieved only 250 km extra range.Well the purpose was to reach india eastern end which was not possible with a shaheen 2 2500 km extra range. So it,s a accomplishment.
> *Now the nuclear war can be exported all over india*.



No................Andman Nikobar islands are still out of reach of your missiles.


----------



## farhan_9909

IND151 said:


> Is it sherlock?
> 
> On Topic- its surprsing that its range is only 250 KM greater than that of Shaheen II.
> 
> 
> 
> No................Andman Nikobar islands are still out of reach of your missiles.



Shaheen II Range= 1500km


----------



## Mrc

White color has no significance what so ever for a missile that flies 652 km high...it would be interesting though to see RAM coating though.. Can a ballistic missile be made stealth ??


----------



## Zarvan

Mrc said:


> White color has no significance what so ever for a missile that flies 652 km high...it would be interesting though to see RAM coating though.. Can a ballistic missile be made stealth ??


To some extent yes


----------



## IND151

farhan_9909 said:


> Shaheen II Range= 1500km



Wasnt it 2500 KM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SafShikan

White color relate it to shaheen(bird)...the actual shaheen has a white color in dominance.. so the missile is also in white color


----------



## IND151

jamalkhanjani said:


> Does this means the first prototype of new missile series ??? As we saw Shaheen -1 & 2 in white colors for only once???




*Shaheen IIII*

*Warhead* HE\NE
*Engine* Multi-stage Solid-fuel rocket[_citation needed_]
*Propellant* Solid-fuel system[_citation needed_]
*Operational
range*
 2,750 km (1700 miles)[1][2]
*Guidance
system*
Inertial guidance
*Launch
platform*
Transporter erector launcher (TEL)
*Transport* spaceport or TEL

*Agni-IV

Type* Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile
*Place of origin* India
*Service history
In service* 2014
*Used by* Indian Army
*Production history
Manufacturer* Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO),
Bharat Dynamics Limited(BDL)
*Specifications
Weight* 17,000 kg[1]
*Length* 20 m[1]
*Warhead* Strategic nuclear (~15 kt to ~250 kt), conventional,Thermobaric
*Engine* Two stage solid propellant engine
*Operational
range*
 4000 km[2][3]




*Flight altitude* 900 km 


Shaheen III weight- 20,000 To 25,000 kg (as its weight is not revealed it can be assuemed its same as that of Shaheen II). 

Agni IV Weight- 17,000 KG

Shaheen III Max Range
- 2750 KM

Agni IV Max Range- 
4000 km


----------



## Sugarcane

IND151 said:


> Wasnt it 2500 KM?



Wo tu mammoo banaya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

balixd said:


> and there is a reason you can't work for them, the SATs are there but they are not set upon Pakistan 24/7, and Pakistanis are not dumb enough to carry out a Missile test when there is a SAT right above their head --- go ask your Intel guys for further elaboration



Come out of cocoon.
If you think all those dozens of satellites that are launched in last 5-7 years are to help weatherman, then you are grossly mistaken. Only a few of them are used by MET like Insat-3D and Kalpana. 

Just for your thought processing, if India does live movement tracking of its assets, wont it be able to do same for things border across ?

Money that India put into space technology and its partnership with global space agencies have started giving good results and thats one area where pakistan has a big blind spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Magnet said:


> Damn that is a bad news for india ...............................



Andman and Nikobar Islands are still out of reach of your missiles


----------



## Bratva

IND151 said:


> Andman and Nikobar Islands are still out of reach of your missiles



A plutonium warhead weighs 200-300 KG. Less payload = increase in range upto 500 KM = Problem  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyliner

Bratva said:


> Usually the first test of new system is without any payload. The guidance, the engine, the aerodynamics and related subsystems are tested in first test
> 
> 
> 
> 1 A and 3



Doesn't both the 1A and 3 have same projectile...just filmed with different camera angles


----------



## kurup

HRK said:


> *do you have any prove that it was fired in minimum energy trajectory ... ?? *No ... ?? OK leave it .... you are hell-bent prove two thinks
> 
> 1- That I posted it is fired in depress trajectory
> 2- Your claim that it is fired in minimum energy trajectory ....
> 
> For the *first point* you still have to prove that I said or posted that it was fired in depress trajectory its not my problem if you have comprehension issue ....
> 
> BTW do you even know what a depress trajectory is ....??
> 
> allow me to help you to understand it
> View attachment 200971
> 
> from the above attachment two thing is quit easily understandable
> 
> 1- S-III was not fired in depressed trajectory as the apogee *(692 KM)* is greater ten the *apogee (350 KM)* of comparable class of missile by range i.e. *Angi-III*
> 
> 2- *Short time of flight* is not necessarily dependent on *Depressed Trajectory *
> 
> Now the question is was it fired with minimum energy trajectory ..... answer is no because of the two reasons
> 
> *First reason*
> View attachment 200975
> on the basis of above attachment S-III should have achieved *550 KM apogee* for the distance of 2750 KM (20% of 2750 KM= *550 KM*)
> 
> but as stated previously in today's test the apogee was 692 KM so *it was way above the minimum energy trajectory zone*;



It also means that Agni-3 was also not flight tested in a MET .

For 3000km range , apogee in MET should be 600km .

But A3 has an apogee of only 350km ==> depressed trajectory .

Can you please share that pdf file so that I can have a read .



> here at this stage I would ask you to watch the video of the missile test shared in previous pages of this thread; the flight pattern appears like this
> View attachment 200979
> 
> which is similar to the flight pattern of this attachment
> View attachment 200980



The second image is of MRV trajectory of Topol-M .

In the first image the smoke is still coming out , means it's still in boost phase .

In boost phase missile will attain more height ..... there is no decline .

It may appear so because of the parabolic trajectory and angle of vision .


----------



## IND151

Bratva said:


> A plutonium warhead weighs 200-300 KG. Less payload = increase in range upto 500 KM = Problem  ?



Just reducing paylaod doesnt increase range................


----------



## Zarvan

jamalkhanjani said:


> Does this means the first prototype of new missile series ??? As we saw Shaheen -1 & 2 in white colors for only once???


This is the most strange thing ISPR for first time didn't mention series so they are hiding few things for some reason
@balixd @Manticore @Horus @Dazzler @Bratva


----------



## HRK

jamalkhanjani said:


> Hey please anyone care to answer what is meant by missile in White color???



White is the colour of *PEACE *so by painting Shaheen missile in white we are actually delivering message of peace to our *PEACEFUL NEIGHBOURS*, our intentions are very loud & clear and off-course very peaceful as well ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mughal-Prince

HRK said:


> ........
> bhai jaan aik '0' kaam nahi ho gaya .... dobara chek kar lay ....


Khaberdar ager discount manga ... pehlay hi bauhut kum likha hai 



Thorough Pro said:


> it's called sending the message to the real recipient without raising unnecessary alarm.


Yeh baat HRK ko sumjhao woh discount maang raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

*Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India
*
*Pakistan conducted a successful test launch of a surface-to-surface ballistic missile on Monday, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads. (Reuters) *

By Tim Craig March 9 at 2:47 PM 

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — Pakistan on Monday test-fired a ballistic missile that appears capable of carrying a nuclear warhead to every part of India, another escalation in Islamabad’s effort to keep pace with its neighboring rival’s formidable military advancements.


Pakistani military leaders said the Shaheen-III missile has a range of up to *1,700 miles*, which could enable it to reach deep into the Middle East, including Israel.


After the missile was fired into the Arabian Sea on Monday, the head of the military unit that oversees Pakistan’s nuclear program congratulated scientists and engineers for “achieving yet another milestone of historic significance.”


The medium-range Shaheen-III is an updated version of the indigenously produced Shaheen-I and Shaheen-II, which had shorter ranges. “The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range,” the military said in a statement. 


Pakistani military leaders are trying to maintain a “credible deterrence” as arch-rival India rapidly invests in military hardware.





In recent years, India has moved toward the creation of a missile defense system and is upgrading its air force and submarine fleet. In 2012, India test-launched its first intercontinental ballistic missile, which it said has a range of more than 3,100 miles.


India’s growing defense budget is largely a result of its uneasy relationship with China. But Pakistan and India have fought three major wars since 1947. Analysts estimate that Pakistan and India possess about 100 nuclear warheads each, and nonproliferation experts say the Indian subcontinent remains a nuclear flash point.


Several Pakistani military analysts said the Shaheen-III has a range greater than that of any other Pakistani missile. The maximum range of the earlier versions of the Shaheen missile was about 1,500 miles, which meant it could not reach parts of India’s eastern frontier.


“Now, India doesn’t have its safe havens anymore,” said Shahid Latif, a retired commander of Pakistan’s air force. “It’s all a reaction to India, which has now gone even for tests of extra-regional missiles. . . . It sends a loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back.”


Some analysts caution that the true range of the Shaheen-III could be less than what Pakistani military leaders claim. But Monday’s test could aggravate unease in parts of the Middle East, including Israel. Historically, there also has been some tension between Pakistan, which is overwhelmingly Sunni, and Shiite-dominated Iran.


Mansoor Ahmed, a strategic studies and nuclear expert at Quaid-i-Azam University in Islamabad, said, however, that Pakistan’s nuclear ambitions are focused solely on India.


India has a no-first-use policy on nuclear weapons. But Pakistani leaders have repeatedly declined to adopt a similar stance, saying they might be forced to resort to nuclear weapons should India invade Pakistan with conventional forces. The Indian army is more than twice the size of Pakistan’s and has a vast advantage in weaponry such as tanks, aircraft and artillery pieces.


Ahmed said Pakistan’s military is not interested in a “tit-for-tat” arms race with India. Instead, he said, Pakistan hopes to improve “existing capabilities,” including new delivery systems for evading an Indian missile defense shield.


Ahmed said he suspects that Pakistani scientists and engineers are working to equip the Shaheen-III with multiple warheads, which would make the missiles harder to defend against. Pakistan is also seeking to advance its cruise missile technology. Ahmed said the Shaheen-III can be fired from mobile launchers, making the missiles easier to conceal and move around in the event of a nuclear exchange between India and Pakistan.


Jeffrey Lewis, a nuclear and nonproliferation scholar at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, said Pakistan has been working to make smaller, lighter nuclear warheads. A smaller warhead makes it far more likely that the Shaheen-III can really deliver a nuclear payload up to 1,700 miles.


“You would want to model it, but at first approximation, I would be surprised to learn [the range] would be widely off,” Lewis said.


The timing of Monday’s missile test caught some analysts by surprise. It occurred less than a week after India’s foreign secretary, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, visited Islamabad to meet with Pakistani diplomats in a bid to improve bilateral relations.


Although Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has expressed interest in boosting ties with India, Pakistani military leaders are deeply skeptical of such efforts. And the testing of nuclear-capable missiles has, at times, appeared to serve as an outlet for the military to vent frustrations.


*In early February, just days after President Obama signed a deal with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi for enhanced civilian nuclear cooperation, Pakistan test-fired a short-range cruise missile.*

*Pakistan tests missile that could carry nuclear warhead to every part of India - The Washington Post*


----------



## HRK

jamalkhanjani said:


> If thats the case then every missile test should be in White which is not ...
> I think this assumption is making more sense that the first test of any new Missile series would be in White ...
> 
> Shaheen - 1 700 - 750 KM
> Shaheen - 2 1500 -1750 KM
> Shaheen - 3 2750 - XXX KM



that was a sarcastic post .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

IND151 said:


> Andman and Nikobar Islands are still out of reach of your missiles



Global warming will take care of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

It looks exactly same as shaheen 2. same fins, no canister or changes in RV. i think they did little weight reduction to improve the range by 250 km. 


According to many here this missile was supposed to have 3500 km range.


----------



## Zarvan

Kinetic said:


> It looks exactly same as shaheen 2. same fins, no canister or changes in RV. i think they did little weight reduction to improve the range by 250 km.
> 
> 
> According to many here this missile was supposed to have 3500 km range.


The missile has more range than what was declared


----------



## Hyde

Congratulations to all Pakistanis and their well wishers all over the world

I am really glad to hear that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Deterrent

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @The Deterrent is this an accurate range depiction of Shaheen III ? , as posted on the Washington post @ 1700 miles or 2759 km ? according to this diagram it shows whole of india along with part's of Andaman islands are in range


It seems to be, but what we need to understand is that strategic missiles are not launched from the borders, you need a bit of depth to secure the launch itself. Furthermore, I cannot understand the desire to put Andaman & Nicobar Islands under strike range, as there is nothing of value as a strategic target there.



Bilal. said:


> That's the thing, the impact zone described in the securite was between 2900 and 3000 km distance from Karachi/Somiani. Unless the declared a wrong impact zone in the securite by ~250 km, the tested range should be around 2900-3000 Km.


There is always some room for error, so the cordoned-off area is offset to the actual trajectory by some amount.


Gessler said:


> A5 is a 3-stage missile.
> 
> Is S3 also 3-stage?
> 
> Edit: I think Shaheen-III is more comparable to Agni-III.


That remains to be determined, but I would suggest Shaheen-III to be more comparable to Agni-IV instead. Not in terms of range, but in terms of upgrades...both evolved out of existing systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

The Deterrent said:


> There is always some room for error, so the cordoned-off area is offset to the actual trajectory by some amount.



The declared "impact site" was 2900-3000 Km that was the whole cordoned off area. Unless the missile failed to reach it the range should be the same.

Below is from your own post prior to the launch:



View attachment 200059


http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20150305SEC 059.txt

View attachment 200065


First stage impact cordoned off area bounded by

(A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
(B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E


RV impact zone cordoned off area bounded by the following coordinates:
C) 02-00.30N 054-18.62E
(D) 02-27.26N 053-30.92E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The Deterrent said:


> It seems to be, but what we need to understand is that strategic missiles are not launched from the borders, you need a bit of depth to secure the launch itself. Furthermore, I cannot understand the desire to put Andaman & Nicobar Islands under strike range, as there is nothing of value as a strategic target there.
> 
> 
> There is always some room for error, so the cordoned-off area is offset to the actual trajectory by some amount.
> 
> That remains to be determined, but I would suggest Shaheen-III to be more comparable to Agni-IV instead. Not in terms of range, but in terms of upgrades...both evolved out of existing systems.


According to some members those islands will be used to launch Nuclear weapons and by the Is SHAHEEN III part of Hatf series ?


----------



## farhan_9909

@The Deterrent

Sir can you please answer?

*is it true that the developments of Shaheen III started in 2004?
*100% indigenous?or atleast locally manufactured including majority of the components?
*The development of the missile completed recently or the test was delayed?
*Do we have any 3 stage missile in development?


----------



## SQ8

Zarvan said:


> We need long range missiles and we would work on them we never in last 20 years we consider many more threats than India and we are slowly working on them too



No we are not.


----------



## ravindra1455

i see the vidio of missile. it must go to outer space first if it is long range missile , but it inclined to much toward ground in very early stage, so i doubt it was a succesful launch.

u can see longer video on youtube


----------



## v9s

Where are the high res pics!!!!


----------



## shaheenmissile

ravindra1455 said:


> i see the vidio of missile. it must go to outer space first if it is long range missile , but it inclined to much toward ground in very early stage, so i doubt it was a succesful launch.
> 
> u can see longer video on youtube


All Pakistani missile tests are closely watched by India,USA and others via satellites and everything available.
If they had seen failure,they had shouted it from roof tops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravindra1455

it is much better to be keep quite


----------



## kaku1

Bratva said:


> Syed sahab my main concern is about Andaman and Nicobar Islands of India which is still out of range. India is developing these islands to host Nuclear submarines and launch Ballistic missile from it in future
> View attachment 200881
> 
> 
> 
> But pakistan would likely launch missiles from within deep territories like mountainous areas of balochistan or along FATA region . In that case distance becomes 3500-3700 KM for Nico bar and and to hit South indian cities distance becomes 3000-3200 KM.



Isnt the nuclear sub base, VLF and ELF stations are near Vizag?


----------



## Windjammer

ravindra1455 said:


> i see the vidio of missile. it must go to outer space first if it is long range missile , but it inclined to much toward ground in very early stage, so i doubt it was a succesful launch.
> 
> u can see longer video on youtube


Seems we have all the experts on Pakistani missiles wasting their time on a defence forum.
Wonder if India's Agni-5 with reported range of 5000 km, left the atmosphere.


----------



## ravindra1455

Windjammer said:


> Seems we have all the experts on Pakistani missiles wasting their time on a defence forum.
> Wonder if India's Agni-5 with reported range of 5000 km, left the atmosphere.



see the difference
it seems terrain hugging


----------



## Windjammer

ravindra1455 said:


> see the difference
> it seems terrain hugging
> 
> View attachment 201335


So what are you trying to prove, did the General say anything to dispute the capability or the range of the missile.
Terrain Hugging ???...do you even know what it means or how silly it sounds when referring to a long range ballistic missile.


----------



## ravindra1455

Windjammer said:


> So what are you trying to prove, did the General say anything to dispute the capability or the range of the missile.
> Terrain Hugging ???...do you even know what it means or how silly it sounds when referring to a long range ballistic missile.


i want to show that see only 7 km above ground missile become parallel to ground. it must go to outer space first to reduce air friction first. then trvel long range. 2750km is very long range.


----------



## kaku1

shaheenmissile said:


> All Pakistani missile tests are closely watched by India,USA and others via satellites and everything available.
> If they had seen failure,they had shouted it from roof tops.


Why India release a official statement on this? Why they compromise there intelligence gathering resources?



ravindra1455 said:


> see the difference
> it seems terrain hugging
> 
> View attachment 201335


Terrain hugging of a ballistic missile?


----------



## ravindra1455

ravindra1455 said:


> i want to show that see only 7 km above ground missile become parallel to ground. it must go to outer space first to reduce air friction first. then trvel long range. 2750km is very long range.


i must say it may be only shigufaa


----------



## kaku1

ravindra1455 said:


> i want to show that see only 7 km above ground missile become parallel to ground. it must go to outer space first to reduce air friction first. then trvel long range. 2750km is very long range.


----------



## Rakan.SA

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no reason to wave the flag when there is no need to. Pakistanis have a habbit of showing off. The diagram already shows the effective rage---. And if Washington post did not bring it out----the poster did not need to either.
> 
> The mods and admins also need to keep and eye on such titles and threads---.


why do you care ?! its either you care and stand with them or you are afraid of them. 
this is a furom not the UN. so isreal can go to hell and anyone should post any thing related to terrorizing israel. no one he recognize israel as a country but you. for us israel is gang not a country


----------



## kaku1

The Deterrent said:


> No PR61/2015-ISPR Dated: March 9, 2015
> Rawalpindi - March 9, 2015:
> Pakistan today conducted a successful test launch of *Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2750 Kms.* The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at *maximum range.*
> 
> The successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.
> 
> Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.
> 
> He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.
> 
> The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of recent history:
> *
> 1. First Notice *(NTM/Securite)* for the new IRBM (Scheduled for 06-07 Nov, 2014):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Notice *(NTM/Securite)* for Shaheen-II (Conducted on 13 Nov, 2014):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Notice *(NOTAM)* for Shaheen-IA (Conducted on 17 Nov, 2014):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Second Notice *(NOTAM)* for the new IRBM (Scheduled for 29-30 Nov, 2014):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Third Notice *(NTM/Securite)* for the new IRBM (Scheduled for 9-10 Mar, 2015):*



Isnt range is amazing? 

Two thousand seven hundred* and fifty*. . Decimal bhe bata dete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

kaku1 said:


> Isnt range is amazing?
> 
> Two thousand seven hundred* and fifty*. . Decimal bhe bata dete.



Seems like a precisely crafted statement for "some reason".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Zarvan said:


> #Pakistan conducts successful test launch of #Shaheen-3 SSM,capable of carrying nuclear,conventional warheads to range of 2750 KMs
> 
> I want positive ratings



Wow that's a remarkable achievement!
Pakistani defense at a whole new level, congrats from China!




Manticore said:


> *#Pakistan conducts successful test launch of #Shaheen-3 SSM,capable of carrying nuclear,conventional warheads to range of 2750 KMs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile
> Posted: March 09, 2015 - 1345 PKT | Comment
> Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile
> 0 0 0 0 New
> 
> RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Monday conducted a successful test launch of Shaheen-III Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile, capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 2,750 KMs.
> 
> The test launch was aimed at validating various design and technical parameters of the weapon system at maximum range.
> 
> According to an ISPR press release, the successful launch with its impact point in the Arabian Sea was witnessed by senior officers from Strategic Plans Division, strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.
> 
> Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, while congratulating the scientists and engineers on achieving yet another milestone of historic significance, termed it a major step towards strengthening Pakistan's deterrence capability.
> 
> He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists who contributed whole heartedly to make this launch a success. He showed his full confidence over the Strategic Command and Control System and the Strategic Forces’ capability to safeguard security of the Mother Land against any aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The successful test launch and achievement of this Range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.
> Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-III missile | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Rakan.SA said:


> why do you care ?! its either you care and stand with them or you are afraid of them.
> this is a furom not the UN. so isreal can go to hell and anyone should post any thing related to terrorizing israel. no one he recognize israel as a country but you. for us israel is gang not a country



Hi,

If we do a vote here---you will be surprised that how may Pakistanis want to recognize Israel. UN or no UN---in the 21st century--Pakistan has no qualms with Israel and its existence.

Israel and Pakistan are two very similar countries in their creation and the size of their enemies. We have more things in common----so there is ever reason for Pakistan to have a neutral or a friendly posture towards it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

IND151 said:


> No................Andman Nikobar islands are still out of reach of your missiles.


That,s good we got no beef with the indigenous tribes living there


----------



## Rakan.SA

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we do a vote here---you will be surprised that how may Pakistanis want to recognize Israel. UN or no UN---in the 21st century--Pakistan has no qualms with Israel and its existence.
> 
> Israel and Pakistan are two very similar countries in their creation and the size of their enemies. We have more things in common----so there is ever reason for Pakistan to have a neutral or a friendly posture towards it.


LOL EXACTLY you said HERE. this forum is not the UN!!!!! 
*you want to surprise me??* go down to the streets of pakistan and walk with an israeli flag lol im willing to meet you in pakistan and il film the whole thing. lets see if you walk out alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

IND151 said:


> Andman and Nikobar Islands are still out of reach of your missiles



What are you going to keep there that will be of ANY value AFTER the rest of the subcontinent is set aflame with nuclear apocalypse? 
Modi's toilet seat as a shrine?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we do a vote here---you will be surprised that how may Pakistanis want to recognize Israel. UN or no UN---in the 21st century--Pakistan has no qualms with Israel and its existence.
> 
> Israel and Pakistan are two very similar countries in their creation and the size of their enemies. We have more things in common----so there is ever reason for Pakistan to have a neutral or a friendly posture towards it.



I agree. I know plenty of educated Pakistanis who really want their country to go forward. They want to recognize Israel and they hate the fact that their "Arab brothers" who've helped create this anti-Israel sentiment in Pakistan, are in bed with the Israelis on pretty much all issues. Heck, many even don't want wars with India and they just want Pakistan to become a modern, educated, tolerant and peaceful country. Time to turn the economy around and grow Pakistan.



Rakan.SA said:


> LOL EXACTLY you said HERE. this forum is not the UN!!!!!
> *you want to surprise me??* go down to the streets of pakistan and walk with an israeli flag lol im willing to meet you in pakistan and il film the whole thing. lets see if you walk out alive.




Sadly enough.....the sentiment you are talking about......was sponsored 90% by the KSA!!!! The worst use of petro-oil dollars that created so much violence across many places, including Pakistan, that this poor country is still paying a huge price today!!
There was a time till mid nineties when a black, white or any color American / British could walk on the streets in Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad or Gujrwala's food district and enjoy Chicken Tikkas and Kebabs. Today.....the word "foreigner" might get you in trouble in areas outside of major cities. Hopefully, this will all change in a year once the military finishes up the terrorist mess that Pakistan's "Arab brothers" created for her!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

for better visibility over sea for tracking and monitoring purpose.



jamalkhanjani said:


> Hey please anyone care to answer what is meant by missile in White color???
> 
> 
> 
> NESCOM ka darzi falto logon kay kapray nahi seeta


----------



## SQ8

Viper0011. said:


> There was a time till mid nineties when a black, white or any color American / British could walk on the streets in Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad or Gujrwala's food district and enjoy Chicken Tikkas and Kebabs. Today.....the word "foreigner" might get you in trouble in areas outside of major cities. Hopefully, this will all change in a year once the military finishes up the terrorist mess that Pakistan's "Arab brothers" created for her!!



Unlikely to happen in any timeframe less than 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Viper0011. said:


> I agree. I know plenty of educated Pakistanis who really want their country to go forward. They want to recognize Israel and they hate the fact that their "Arab brothers" who've helped create this anti-Israel sentiment in Pakistan, are in bed with the Israelis on pretty much all issues. Heck, many even don't want wars with India and they just want Pakistan to become a modern, educated, tolerant and peaceful. Time to turn the economy around and grow Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly enough.....the sentiment you are talking about......was sponsored 90% by the KSA!!!! The worst use of petro-oil dollars that created so much violence across many places, including Pakistan, that this poor country is still paying a price today!!
> There was a time till mid nineties when a black, white or any color American / British could walk on the streets in Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad or Gujrwala's food district and enjoy Chicken Tikkas and Kebabs. Today.....the word "foreigner" might get you in trouble in areas outside of major cities. Hopefully, this will all change in a year once the military finishes up the terrorist mess that Pakistan's "Arab brothers" created for her!!


oh you one bastard you hahaha do you think i got an american brain that can get brainwashed with a few words ?!
your country has been involved in the killing of more than 100 million human beings since it was established.
you killed millions of Indians
you killed millions of Africans
you had the worst bloody wars
you participated in ww1 and ww2
you used 2 nukes on 2 Japanese cities
you started the cold war
you killed Vietnamese and Koreans
you were involved in the killing of 3 million muslims the last decade
as for pakistan. maybe you can walk there peacfully when you stop killing innocent civilians with drones all over the world specially pakistan and yemen and somalia.
you white terrorist peace of sht dont talk with me. we either go to war with you and your zionist government or i pray Allah that the good ppl in the US, *and i know there are a lot of good americans who are not like you,* will stand against your terrorist government and drag those dirty terrorist politcians to courts and execute them
even *2322 american architects and engineers* say that 9/11 was an inside job. so basically your government killed your own ppl to go to war. thats how sick you are
good ppl like these will bring justice to all, not only americans, by exposing your terrorist government
World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? - Home


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Good progress.


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan is working on ICBM that is for sure. As for Israel if it ever goes to war with Jordan or Egypt Pakistan will get involved, and if KSA is part of that war than we would be involved on full scale. @Rakan.SA


----------



## MastanKhan

Rakan.SA said:


> LOL EXACTLY you said HERE. this forum is not the UN!!!!!
> *you want to surprise me??* go down to the streets of pakistan and walk with an israeli flag lol im willing to meet you in pakistan and il film the whole thing. lets see if you walk out alive.



Do you know what STAR GATE is AND WHERE IT IS-----. We already had the Star of David displayed in the heart of Karachi Pakistan right before the airport since the early 70's.


----------



## Rakan.SA

MastanKhan said:


> Do you know what STAR GATE is AND WHERE IT IS-----. We already had the Star of David displayed in the heart of Karachi Pakistan right before the airport.


who is we ?! plus id like to see isreal flag. not a star. if you are so confident go and do it. ask your friends to do it. prove me wrong. very easy


----------



## MastanKhan

Rakan.SA said:


> who is we ?! plus id like to see isreal flag. not a star. if you are so confident go and do it. ask your friends to do it. prove me wrong. very easy



You are just a piece of camel turd----no one needs to prove nothing---get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

MastanKhan said:


> You are just a piece of camel turd----no one needs to prove nothing---get lost.


LOL its easy to talk. when ppl corner you with reason and logic your brains explode


----------



## shaheenmissile

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is working on ICBM that is for sure. As for Israel if it ever goes to war with Jordan or Egypt Pakistan will get involved, and if KSA is part of that war than we would be involved on full scale. @Rakan.SA


یار تو کیا مسلسل بغیر ثبوت کے فتوے لگاتا جا رہا ہے ـ
اب بس بھی کر ـ

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

Rakan.SA said:


> who is we ?! plus id like to see isreal flag. not a star. if you are so confident go and do it. ask your friends to do it. prove me wrong. very easy



After you've spent dozens of billions of dollars in Pakistan to create a few dozens of your Wahhabi terror outfits, you are right, no one would dare waving the Israeli flag. Heck, the US has provided aid to Pakistan since her inception, even then, the US flag is hard to wave, let alone Israel. Why not? Because one of the extremists on KSA's payroll will kill them!! Like I said before, worst use of Petro dollars on the planet!!


----------



## Rakan.SA

Viper0011. said:


> After you've spent dozens of billions of dollars in Pakistan to create a few dozens of your Wahhabi terror outfits, you are right, no one would dare waving the Israeli flag. Heck, the US has provided aid to Pakistan since her inception, even then, the US flag is hard to wave, let alone Israel. Why not? Because one of the extremists on KSA's payroll will kill them!! Like I said before, worst use of Petro dollars on the planet!!


hmm id like to make an experement with you. please define what is wahhabi ?
and please you dumb ape remember my first comment: 
oh you one bastard you hahaha do you think i got an american brain that can get brainwashed with a few words ?!
your country has been involved in the killing of more than 100 million human beings since it was established.
you killed millions of Indians
you killed millions of Africans
you had the worst bloody wars
you participated in ww1 and ww2
you used 2 nukes on 2 Japanese cities
you started the cold war
you killed Vietnamese and Koreans
you were involved in the killing of 3 million muslims the last decade
as for pakistan. maybe you can walk there peacfully when you stop killing innocent civilians with drones all over the world specially pakistan and yemen and somalia.
you white terrorist peace of sht dont talk with me. we either go to war with you and your zionist government or i pray Allah that the good ppl in the US, *and i know there are a lot of good americans who are not like you,* will stand against your terrorist government and drag those dirty terrorist politcians to courts and execute them
even *2322 american architects and engineers* say that 9/11 was an inside job. so basically your government killed your own ppl to go to war. thats how sick you are
good ppl like these will bring justice to all, not only americans, by exposing your terrorist government
World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? - Home


----------



## The Deterrent

Bilal. said:


> The declared "impact site" was 2900-3000 Km that was the whole cordoned off area. Unless the missile failed to reach it the range should be the same.
> 
> Below is from your own post prior to the launch:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200059
> 
> 
> http://www.paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20150305SEC 059.txt
> 
> View attachment 200065
> 
> 
> First stage impact cordoned off area bounded by
> 
> (A) 25-43.83N 066-19.45E
> (B) 25-16.83N 067-11.36E
> 
> 
> RV impact zone cordoned off area bounded by the following coordinates:
> C) 02-00.30N 054-18.62E
> (D) 02-27.26N 053-30.92E


There is never a "declared" impact zone, its just a safety corridor. If you remember, both safety corridors in the previous securites measured exactly 2750 km from launch site. But this one extends a bit on both ends.



Zarvan said:


> According to some members those islands will be used to launch Nuclear weapons and by the Is SHAHEEN III part of Hatf series ?


Nope, there is no infrastructure there for land-based ballistic missiles.
What is your fascination with the designation of the missile? Whether it is designated Hatf-X or not doesn't matters.



farhan_9909 said:


> @The Deterrent
> 
> Sir can you please answer?
> 
> *is it true that the developments of Shaheen III started in 2004?
> *100% indigenous?or atleast locally manufactured including majority of the components?
> *The development of the missile completed recently or the test was delayed?
> *Do we have any 3 stage missile in development?



*Nobody knows when it started. Since it is an upgrade to Shaheen-II, it might have started when development of Shaheen-II finished.
*Locally manufactured.
*Completed recently, there is no room for delaying without technical reasons.
*We might.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The Deterrent said:


> There is never a "declared" impact zone, its just a safety corridor. If you remember, both safety corridors in the previous securites measured exactly 2750 km from launch site. But this one extends a bit on both ends.
> 
> 
> Nope, there is no infrastructure there for land-based ballistic missiles.
> What is your fascination with the designation of the missile? Whether it is designated Hatf-X or not doesn't matters.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nobody knows when it started. Since it is an upgrade to Shaheen-II, it might have started when development of Shaheen-II finished.
> *Locally manufactured.
> *Completely recently, there is no room for delaying without technical reasons.
> *We might.


Yes may be not now what if they develop than ?


----------



## The Deterrent

Zarvan said:


> Yes may be not now what if they develop than ?


Why does it concern you? If, God forbid, a nuclear war ever breaks out, any nuclear asset India has based on those islands would be the least of Pakistan's concern. Pakistani military won't even be able to deal with the nuclear assets in mainland India.

EDIT: You should be more concerned with the SSBNs Indian Navy is developing and deploying.

But if you have some personal problems with someone there, you can always ride a Agosta-90B and kick his behind with a Babur SLCM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The Deterrent said:


> Why does it concern you? If, God forbid, a nuclear war ever breaks out, any nuclear asset India has based on those islands would be the least of Pakistan's concern. Pakistani military won't even be able to deal with the nuclear assets in mainland India.
> 
> But if you have some personal problems with someone there, you can always ride a Agosta-90B and kick his behind with a Babur SLCM.


I would love to deal my personal matter one on one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is working on ICBM that is for sure. As for Israel if it ever goes to war with Jordan or Egypt Pakistan will get involved, and if KSA is part of that war than we would be involved on full scale. @Rakan.SA



Forget about ICBM, I'll be glad if we could get clear pics and specifications of Shaheen-III first.

Shaheen-II was probably a 1500km missile..and our authorities made us "phuddu" all these years..

And now you are talking about ICBMs? LOL, what are you on to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> Forget about ICBM, I'll be glad if we could get clear pics and specifications of Shaheen-III first.
> 
> Shaheen-II was probably a 1500km missile..and our authorities made us "phuddu" all these years..
> 
> And now you are talking about ICBMs? LOL, what are you on to?


I still stand by it


----------



## Deltaviper

Zarvan said:


> We would pay back both to Israel and India and also to big brother of Israel you know who I am talking about and we need to work on ICBM as well as long Range cruise Missiles


your'e bordering on stupidity, claiming we have an agenda of taking down the USA.


----------



## Zarvan

Deltaviper said:


> your'e bordering on stupidity, claiming we have an agenda of taking down the USA.


Because sooner or later USA along with NATO will come after us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Zarvan said:


> Because sooner or later USA along with NATO will come after us


Nop they won't, Pakistan is too important strategically, its cooperation is required whether its Russia, China , US or NATO , We are at the crossroads of regions and a front line state in war on terror, and our security establishment has no designs or intentions of creating another enemy (Israel or US), we have to focus our energies on two fronts, one against extremists on the western border and the other would be the rapidly developing indian threat.


----------



## kaku1

Rakan.SA said:


> oh you one bastard you hahaha do you think i got an american brain that can get brainwashed with a few words ?!
> your country has been involved in the killing of more than 100 million human beings since it was established.
> you killed millions of Indians
> you killed millions of Africans
> you had the worst bloody wars
> you participated in ww1 and ww2
> you used 2 nukes on 2 Japanese cities
> you started the cold war
> you killed Vietnamese and Koreans
> you were involved in the killing of 3 million muslims the last decade
> as for pakistan. maybe you can walk there peacfully when you stop killing innocent civilians with drones all over the world specially pakistan and yemen and somalia.
> you white terrorist peace of sht dont talk with me. we either go to war with you and your zionist government or i pray Allah that the good ppl in the US, *and i know there are a lot of good americans who are not like you,* will stand against your terrorist government and drag those dirty terrorist politcians to courts and execute them
> even *2322 american architects and engineers* say that 9/11 was an inside job. so basically your government killed your own ppl to go to war. thats how sick you are
> good ppl like these will bring justice to all, not only americans, by exposing your terrorist government
> World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? - Home


Well I am pretty surprised with your knowledge of history. When Americans killed thousands of Indians?


----------



## Zarvan

MadDog said:


> Nop they won't, Pakistan is too important strategically, its cooperation is required whether its Russia, China , US or NATO , We are at the crossroads of regions and a front line state in war on terror, and our security establishment has no designs or intentions of creating another enemy (Israel or US), we have to focus our energies on two fronts, one against extremists on the western border and the other would be the rapidly developing indian threat.


They would come after some people want to remain in denial but that is harsh reality which we would face


----------



## MadDog

Zarvan said:


> They would come after some people want to remain in denial but that is harsh reality which we would face


Facts on ground don't support ur opinion, but you're entitled to it !!!


----------



## Zarvan

MadDog said:


> Facts on ground don't support ur opinion, but you're entitled to it !!!


Facts on Ground show what the did to one time there biggest asset Saddam and what they did to many other countries they have old habit of backstabbing they will do that again


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is working on ICBM that is for sure. As for Israel if it ever goes to war with Jordan or Egypt Pakistan will get involved, and if KSA is part of that war than we would be involved on full scale. @Rakan.SA



Ohh please Egypt is in bed with Israel and so is Jordan and other so called Ummah countries including the beloved KSA. A chuttia leader like Nawaz can throw Pakistan into war as per instructions from his King but thanks God strategic affairs are now out of his moronic hands. Rest assured Pakistan has neither the means nor the desire to get involved in a conflict past India and Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

AUz said:


> Forget about ICBM, I'll be glad if we could get clear pics and specifications of Shaheen-III first.
> 
> Shaheen-II was probably a 1500km missile..and our authorities made us "phuddu" all these years..
> 
> And now you are talking about ICBMs? LOL, what are you on to?




Our neighbours were probably also made phuddu for many years...he he

One thing about pakistan is that if they are not openly testing or announcing it does not mean they dont have a longer range missile...
We now know pakistans first functioning nuke was ready for delivery to our neighbours in 1982. It was only announced 16 years later..
Similarly only hatf 1 and 2 were announced in late 80s . Longer range missiles only came out in 1990s but probably were in inventory since late 80s


----------



## farhan_9909

Mrc said:


> Our neighbours were probably also made phuddu for many years...he he
> 
> One thing about pakistan is that if they are not openly testing or announcing it does not mean they dont have a longer range missile...
> We now know pakistans first functioning nuke was ready for delivery to our neighbours in 1982. It was only announced 16 years later..
> Similarly only hatf 1 and 2 were announced in late 80s . Longer range missiles only came out in 1990s but probably were in inventory since late 80s



India has radars that track Pakistani missiles.

As long as they are not tested,you can't conclude that we have longer range missiles.


----------



## Mrc

farhan_9909 said:


> India has radars that track Pakistani missiles.
> 
> As long as they are not tested,you can't conclude that we have longer range missiles.




If indians were really able to track the missiles; which they may be able to; than there were no lies told about shaheen 2 range, as there would have been no point doing that, as indians may leak the real range and cause embarassment...
Lie is told in that case on real range of shaheen 3 ...its probably tested at an optimal range not maximum range


----------



## IND151

Donatello said:


> Global warming will take care of that.



You are accepting that your missiles dont cover whole India, right?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaku1 said:


> Well I am pretty surprised with your knowledge of history. When Americans killed thousands of Indians?


Native americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Oscar said:


> What are you going to keep there that will be of ANY value AFTER the rest of the subcontinent is set aflame with nuclear apocalypse?
> Modi's toilet seat as a shrine?



There will be our bases, naval and others.....................


----------



## Donatello

IND151 said:


> You are accepting that your missiles dont cover whole India, right?



Yea man, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, the most important piece of land for India to survive when everything else has been turned to glass.
*sarcasm intended*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

IND151 said:


> There will be our bases, naval and others.....................


What makes you think any bases will be spared, God forbid, if there is a nuclear holocaust, all the strategic assets will be the first targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

IND151 said:


> There will be our bases, naval and others.....................


for what purpose
what are they gonna do when the entire subcontinent would burn is nuclear hell fire


----------



## IND151

Dr. Stranglove said:


> for what purpose
> what are they gonna do when the entire subcontinent would burn is nuclear hell fire



Retaliate

We will have some of our SSBNs there................


----------



## MadDog

Zarvan said:


> Facts on Ground show what the did to one time there biggest asset Saddam and what they did to many other countries they have old habit of backstabbing they will do that again


Saddam's Iraq was not strong interms of defence, Pakistan is a nuclear power and 6th largest army of the world, Saddam's army possessed old T50's series of russian tanks, a few T-72's, a few Mig 29's and Mirage F-1's , most of the Iraqi airforce and pilots had fled to Iran in 1991 gulf war, Iraqi army was under equipped and untrained, the only missiles he possessed were scuds, which were so old, that they were literally duds, there is no comparison between Pakistan's defence and security apparatus and that of Iraq's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IND151 said:


> There will be our bases, naval and others.....................











P.S: The range can be increased with a smaller payload..


----------



## IND151

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> P.S: The range can be increased with a smaller payload..



And what about our SSBNs which will patrolling bay of Bengal?

What about our base in Tajikistan?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

IND151 said:


> Retaliate
> 
> We will have some of our SSBNs there................


in the initial nuclear exchange pakistan would be wiped out what other target would be left for to retaliate


----------



## Mrc

IND151 said:


> And what about our SSBNs which will patrolling bay of Bengal?
> 
> What about our base in Tajikistan?


U have nukes in tajikistan??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IND151 said:


> And what about our SSBNs which will patrolling bay of Bengal?



What? do you think only you have 3 strike capability.



> What about our base in Tajikistan?



 what about it? you gonna use air ambulances from tajikistan for nuclear strikes?  

Do you think Tajikistani govt would even allow you to host nukes there... forget about using it for war? 

P.S: Do you know Pak trains Tajikistani military?or the relationship we have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Muka Muka Muaka ... .time was right to launch one cracker


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Rakan.SA said:


> LOL EXACTLY you said HERE. this forum is not the UN!!!!!
> *you want to surprise me??* go down to the streets of pakistan and walk with an israeli flag lol im willing to meet you in pakistan and il film the whole thing. lets see if you walk out alive.


Yes you are right , pakistan never accepts israel as a nation , and every country has their embassy in pakistan , but israel is the country , pakistan never allow to open its embassy in pakistan , and with pakistani passport you travel whole world except israel . In pakistani passport you can clearly see a santance wrote by government and that is " you are forbidden to travel in israel""


----------



## Viper0011.

IND151 said:


> And what about our SSBNs which will patrolling bay of Bengal?
> 
> What about our base in Tajikistan?



Your post makes no sense, the purpose of the OP was to make a point that so much destruction that may happen on all urban areas, what would be the purpose of having a few hidden second or third strike platforms? There is clear irony in this statement and something to think about seriously.

You guys are too busy openly talking about long range missiles and ABM systems, etc. Forgetting the fact that no matter how many ABM's are put in, MAD would always be the result and millions will die!!


----------



## ravindra1455

i


Donatello said:


> Yea man, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, the most important piece of land for India to survive when everything else has been turned to glass.
> *sarcasm intended*


i started digging deep trenches in my house courtyard to hide to protect myself from pakistani nukes.

lol


----------



## Mutakalim

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is working on ICBM that is for sure. As for Israel if it ever goes to war with Jordan or Egypt Pakistan will get involved, and if KSA is part of that war than we would be involved on full scale. @Rakan.SA


and if Isreal go to war with Iran than what would be our strategy?


----------



## A2Z

How fast does Shaheen III travels?


----------



## Mrc

Re entry from an lofted trajectory and apogee of 692 km would be around mac 20. Considering manuvrable re entry vehicle ( marv) night mare for any bmd


----------



## Mrc

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> and if Isreal go to war with Iran than what would be our strategy?



It would be more important to know what will be iranian strategy...
Pak should stay neutral but help from behind a curtain loke israel does for india


----------



## Donatello

ravindra1455 said:


> i
> 
> i started digging deep trenches in my house courtyard to hide to protect myself from pakistani nukes.
> 
> lol



Just live there permanently. Problem solved.
(For us and you)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

Donatello said:


> Just live there permanently. Problem solved.
> (For us and you)


A good joke. How many days can one sleep in a trench ? Especially in the monsoon rains.


----------



## LeGenD

Great development; Shaheen III represents a major leap from earlier MRBM based accomplishments that were touted to have 2000+ km range but covered 1500 km in actual tests. Finally, Pakistan have made progress to tout about on real terms. 



MadDog said:


> Saddam's Iraq was not strong interms of defence, Pakistan is a nuclear power and 6th largest army of the world, Saddam's army possessed old T50's series of russian tanks, a few T-72's, a few Mig 29's and Mirage F-1's , most of the Iraqi airforce and pilots had fled to Iran in 1991 gulf war, Iraqi army was under equipped and untrained, the only missiles he possessed were scuds, which were so old, that they were literally duds, there is no comparison between Pakistan's defence and security apparatus and that of Iraq's


Iraq was a great military power in 1990s, 4th largest military of the world with ample combat experience and armed with good Russian equipment of that time. Unfortunately for Iraq, its leadership (i.e. Saddam) challenged USA in a time when the latter nation was adequately prepared for latest military challenges of the Soviet bloc.

As for Pakistan; even with its current assets, does not have the economic strength and military capability to contend with USA in a war. Pakistan have suffered major setbacks in a prolonged rivalry with India and Afghanistan, challenging USA is not on the cards.

Pakistan is not a threat to US interests, which is good for long-term stability of this region. Pakistan should concentrate on improving its economic situation and development, otherwise it risks further (internal) instability. Wars have considerably damaged Pakistan in all fronts, if people haven't noticed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

IND151 said:


> There will be our bases, naval and others.....................


Sure, After the rest of the subcontinents aflame you can have that as a resort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

LeGenD said:


> Great development; Shaheen III represents a major leap from earlier MRBM based accomplishments that were touted to have 2000+ km range but covered 1500 km in actual tests. Finally, Pakistan have made progress to tout about on real terms.
> 
> 
> Iraq was a great military power in 1990s, 4th largest military of the world with ample combat experience and armed with good Russian equipment of that time. Unfortunately for Iraq, its leadership (i.e. Saddam) challenged USA in a time when the latter nation was adequately prepared for latest military challenges of the Soviet bloc.
> 
> As for Pakistan; even with its current assets, does not have the economic strength and military capability to contend with USA in a war. Pakistan have suffered major setbacks in a prolonged rivalry with India and Afghanistan, challenging USA is not on the cards.
> 
> Pakistan is not a threat to US interests, which is good for long-term stability of this region. Pakistan should concentrate on improving its economic situation and development, otherwise it risks further (internal) instability. Wars have considerably damaged Pakistan in all fronts, if people haven't noticed yet.


 

I guess understanding lofted vs normal tragectory is too much for many to comprehend...dont blame u
Rest of post shows same intellect so no need answering


----------



## Donatello

Imtiaz_Sarwar said:


> A good joke. How many days can one sleep in a trench ? Especially in the monsoon rains.



The level of over confidence and at the same time, paranoia these Indians have, i'd say they can live there indefinitely.


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

LeGenD said:


> Great development; Shaheen III represents a major leap from earlier MRBM based accomplishments that were touted to have 2000+ km range but covered 1500 km in actual tests. Finally, Pakistan have made progress to tout about on real terms.
> 
> 
> Iraq was a great military power in 1990s, 4th largest military of the world with ample combat experience and armed with good Russian equipment of that time. Unfortunately for Iraq, its leadership (i.e. Saddam) challenged USA in a time when the latter nation was adequately prepared for latest military challenges of the Soviet bloc.
> 
> As for Pakistan; even with its current assets, does not have the economic strength and military capability to contend with USA in a war. Pakistan have suffered major setbacks in a prolonged rivalry with India and Afghanistan, challenging USA is not on the cards.
> 
> Pakistan is not a threat to US interests, which is good for long-term stability of this region. Pakistan should concentrate on improving its economic situation and development, otherwise it risks further (internal) instability. Wars have considerably damaged Pakistan in all fronts, if people haven't noticed yet.


I strongly agree with Pakistan improving itself economically which is in its best interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@Stealth 

Can somebody post close up pictures of Shaheen III , I am searching the net but couldn't find one , all it shows is Shaheen I & II


----------



## The Deterrent

genmirajborgza786 said:


> @Stealth
> 
> Can somebody post close up pictures of Shaheen III , I am searching the net but couldn't find one , all it shows is Shaheen I & II


@Windjammer , can we have some photos please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

what is its moving speed?


----------



## ravindra1455

Is there any device which can differentiate between a coming missile is a nuclear or with a conventional warhead.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

ravindra1455 said:


> Is there any device which can differentiate between a coming missile is a nuclear or with a conventional warhead.


Nope there is`nt any as of now


----------



## shaheenmissile

ravindra1455 said:


> Is there any device which can differentiate between a coming missile is a nuclear or with a conventional warhead.


In 1980s during Ronald Regan's Star wars program a satellite based Gamma ray detector was deployed for this purpose. Since Nuclear weapons carry Radio active material and Conventional weapons don't,so a Gamma ray signature from an incoming missile would indicate its Nuclear.
The device had very limited success and was too risky to rely on,and was discarded along with Star wars program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

kaku1 said:


> Well I am pretty surprised with your knowledge of history. When Americans killed thousands of Indians?


*red Indians!!!! lol you are not the only indian out there. americans were kind to leave a few alive and from millions only few thousands are alive today in the states
Remember them ?














*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Rakan.SA said:


> *red Indians!!!! lol you are not the only indian out there. americans were kind to leave a few alive and from millions only few thousands are alive today in the states*
> *Remember them ?*
> 
> *
> View attachment 201626
> View attachment 201627
> View attachment 201628
> View attachment 201629
> *


Pardon, sorry for my mistake.



> *lol you are not the only indian out there. *



*Yes we are the only indians out there, if you know how columbus named them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

kaku1 said:


> Pardon, sorry for my mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes we are the only indians out there, if you know how columbus named them.*


you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravindra1455

Is there any device which can differentiate between a coming missile is a nuclear or with a conventional warhead.


Rakan.SA said:


> *red Indians!!!! lol you are not the only indian out there. americans were kind to leave a few alive and from millions only few thousands are alive today in the states*
> *Remember them ?*
> 
> *
> View attachment 201626
> View attachment 201627
> View attachment 201628
> View attachment 201629
> *


before partition you all were also indians. dont forget that


----------



## Windjammer

The Deterrent said:


> @Windjammer , can we have some photos please?


For the last few days, all the officers are either in a conference at the HQ or busy monitoring the works going on at the Parade venue, one of the PA tried posting me a picture but apparently the format was too big and the chap had no idea how to cut it down in size. I also got a hunch that close up of Shaheen-3 and possibly Z-10 are being deliberately held back so as to reveal them on 23 March. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Mrc said:


> I guess understanding lofted vs normal tragectory is too much for many to comprehend...dont blame u
> Rest of post shows same intellect so no need answering


Have Shaheen II ever been tested for verification of its 2000-2500 km (touted) range potential, considering normal trajectory mode?


----------



## The Deterrent

Windjammer said:


> For the last few days, all the officers are either in a conference at the HQ or busy monitoring the works going on at the Parade venue, one of the PA tried posting me a picture but apparently the format was too big and the chap had no idea how to cut it down in size. I also got a hunch that close up of Shaheen-3 and possibly Z-10 are being deliberately held back so as to reveal them on 23 March. ??


Oh, take your time. 
I hope they display it in the parade.


----------



## Rakan.SA

ravindra1455 said:


> before partition you all were also indians. dont forget that


regardless of what you say is true or not. what that has to do with what i said ?! you are talking as if i insulted indians or something when i was talking about how they were massacred! read before you comment next time


----------



## Windjammer

The Deterrent said:


> Oh, take your time.
> I hope they display it in the parade.


If you follow the pattern, i believe officially, even Solo Turk hasn't been confirmed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Windjammer said:


> If you follow the pattern, i believe officially, even Solo Turk hasn't been confirmed yet.



yaar Why we are not letting our Own team of Shair dill to perform ?? i guess i mentioned the name right ?


----------



## Screambowl

ravindra1455 said:


> Is there any device which can differentiate between a coming missile is a nuclear or with a conventional warhead.



As of now, no. But research can be done.


----------



## Windjammer

rockstar08 said:


> yaar Why we are not letting our Own team of Shair dill to perform ?? i guess i mentioned the name right ?


It's Sherdil .... the schedule hasn't been revealed yet, they may very well perform, but everyone should promise ten Nawafil for the weather to hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Windjammer said:


> It's Sherdil .... the schedule hasn't been revealed yet, they may very well perform, but everyone should promise ten Nawafil for the weather to hold.



oh yes Sherdil  
i hope weather remain friendly ...


----------



## Thorough Pro

take a hike and stop this stupidity. 



Rakan.SA said:


> 1.7 billion muslim are in war with israel. so dont talk like you are pakistans PM.
> even jordan and egypt although they have diplomatic relations but the army and the ppl consider isreal its first enemy and threat. having diplomatic relations dosnt really mean peace. they are just buying time.


----------



## IND151

Oscar said:


> Sure, After the rest of the subcontinents aflame you can have that as a resort.



My only point is Pakisatni missiles dont cover whole Indian territory.

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Proud Moments !!! Pakistan ZIndabad


----------



## OrionHunter

Dr. Stranglove said:


> its probably just the tested range the misslie may be capable of reaching farther


Read post #4.


----------



## RAMPAGE

The Deterrent said:


> Nope, no MaRV warheads yet.


You sure there are no maneuverable RVs?

@Windjammer


----------



## ghilzai

kaku1 said:


> Pardon, sorry for my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes we are the only indians out there, if you know how columbus named them.*





ravindra1455 said:


> Is there any device which can differentiate between a coming missile is a nuclear or with a conventional warhead.
> 
> before partition you all were also indians. dont forget that



British Indians and before that you were also Mughals and so on.


----------



## kaku1

ghilzai said:


> British Indians and before that you were also Mughals and so on.


----------



## ghilzai

We need to test something 5k plus, I know we do have something but secrecy and not showing your card is our mentality.


----------



## Windjammer

RAMPAGE said:


> You sure there are no maneuverable RVs?
> 
> @Windjammer


*Future developments[edit]*
Since deployment of the 2,500 km range Shaheen-II, a multiple independently targeted re-entry vehicle (MIRV) system is under development which may be first fielded on the Shaheen II.[11]

Mansoor Ahmad, a professor of Strategic studies at the Quaid-i-Azam University, maintained that: "Pakistan's military, however, is not interested in a"tit-for-tat"arms race with India." The _Shaheen-II_ is suspected of capable of delivering multiple warheads which would make them harder to defend against.[4]


----------



## ares

ghilzai said:


> British Indians and before that *you were also Mughals and so on*.



Not Mughals, we were called Hindustani back then and even before that and we still call ourselves that.


----------



## The Deterrent

RAMPAGE said:


> You sure there are no maneuverable RVs?
> 
> @Windjammer


I'm positive. MaRV is a very advanced system, whereas we have yet to upgrade the inter-stage separations among other technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

IND151 said:


> My only point is Pakisatni missiles dont cover whole Indian territory.
> 
> Nothing more, nothing less.



Sure point. That is like the point that a Shotgun only perforates a person's head,neck,lungs,heart,liver,kidneys,stomach,bladder and certain parts of the groin.. It does not cover their calves and feet though.. tsk...isnt that a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IND151

Oscar said:


> Sure point. That is like the point that a Shotgun only perforates a person's head,neck,lungs,heart,liver,kidneys,stomach,bladder and certain parts of the groin.. It does not cover their calves and feet though.. tsk...isnt that a shame.



What you are missing is the islands will be having bases, naval bases and probably Agni missiles or land vesrion of K 4 or both.

This factor will act as deterrence along with fact that our SSBNs will be patrolling Bay of Bengal.

@Oscar


----------



## HRK

IND151 said:


> the islands *will be having bases*





IND151 said:


> our SSBNs *will* *be patrolling Bay of Bengal*.



which one is more threatening a tiny Island which *is */* will* be accessible by Pakistani Ballistic Missiles 
*OR*​this 





this is the scenario of* 'MAD' *

it does not matter even if Andaman & Nicobar islands are turned into ashes second or even third strike capability of India will remain there .... so this debate of Pakistani missiles can reach to these island or not is illogical in its core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MI_Intel786

*Pakistan Zindabad Pakistan Taindabad*


----------



## shaheenmissile

IND151 said:


> What you are missing is the islands will be having bases, naval bases and probably Agni missiles or land vesrion of K 4 or both.
> 
> This factor will act as deterrence along with fact that our SSBNs will be patrolling Bay of Bengal.
> 
> @Oscar


The SSBN is a far bigger threat than the Islands and Perhaps thats why Pakistan is not trying too hard to have your Islands in range as even if Islands are struck. The SSBN could still be out there with a Big load.


----------



## IND151

HRK said:


> which one is more threatening a tiny Island which *is */* will* be accessible by Pakistani Ballistic Missiles
> *OR*​this
> View attachment 202183
> 
> this is the scenario of* 'MAD' *
> 
> it does not matter even if Andaman & Nicobar islands are turned into ashes second or even third strike capability of India will remain there .... so this debate of Pakistani missiles can reach to these island or not is illogical in its core.



The island factor will act as deterrence, thats what I meant.


----------



## HRK

IND151 said:


> The island factor will act as deterrence, thats what I meant.



*NO a big NO*


----------



## Ultima Thule

jamalkhanjani said:


> Prepaird by
> Dailymail dot co dot uk
> Shaheeh - II Over 10000 KM


this is wrong information, Shaheen-2 has range of 1500 to 2500 KM, 10,000 KM in your dream, what is you talking about and do research before posting


----------



## Ultima Thule

jamalkhanjani said:


> Next time before rushing to hit "reply" read a post twice with glasses
> I have mentioned clearly that it is prepared by dailymail.com.uk not by me , You also neglected the emotion I attached i.e "  "
> 
> Here is the link for your statisfaction Visit the link below and then
> Going ballistic: Launch of 5,000km-range nuclear capable missile puts India into a select four-nation club | Daily Mail Online


so you believe and trust crapy news paper stuff, that worst , give me links from janes defense weekly, global security and other respected defense site that says that Shaheen-2 has a range of 10,000 km


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## RadioactiveFriends

'It sends a [very] loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

TEL along with it's on board powerful computer provides it deadly accuracy,it is capable of performing countermeasures to avoid ABM.....


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

good


----------



## graphican

Does the color of missile increases or decreases its visibility in the sky? I think it does and black-and-white would be fairly visible color scheme. 

What do you say?


----------



## ares

قناص said:


> TEL along with it's on board powerful computer provides it deadly accuracy,it is capable of performing countermeasures to avoid ABM.....



What countermeasures are those?

Does it have MIRV or MARV?
Does it have a decoy launcher(mylar balloons) to fool the ABM system?
Does it have reduced its infrared signature?


----------



## Sine Nomine

ares said:


> What countermeasures are those?
> 
> Does it have MIRV or MARV?
> Does it have a decoy launcher(mylar balloons) to fool the ABM system?
> Does it have reduced its infrared signature?


Classified..........


----------



## IND151

ares said:


> What countermeasures are those?
> 
> Does it have* MIRV *or MARV?
> Does it have a decoy launcher(mylar balloons) to fool the ABM system?
> Does it have reduced its infrared signature?



I cant have MIRV though it may have MARV........

MIRV demands throw weight in excess of 2 tons.



RadioactiveFriends said:


> 'It sends a [very] loud message: If we hurt Bharat, they are going to hurt us back."



That's sure


----------



## Zarvan

RadioactiveFriends said:


> 'It sends a [very] loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back."


Who are you Sir G ?????????????????????



RadioactiveFriends said:


> 'It sends a [very] loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back."


Sir what I think is its range is more than 2750 KM and I think we should go for ICBM and other long range Ballistic and Cruise Missiles too


----------



## shaheenmissile

Shaheen in a Huge Missile compared to Agni-2

Yet Shaheen-2 is said to have Lesser Payload capacity and Range Compared to Agni-2


----------



## Rocky rock

shaheenmissile said:


> Shaheen in a Huge Missile compared to Agni-2
> 
> Yet Shaheen-2 is said to have Lesser Payload capacity and Range Compared to Agni-2




Lol no Troll but indian missiles look like toys believe me. And when you look at shaheen and than on Agni it gives you laugh. Most of indian gears I have seen looks Artificial and their worst paint job and colour combinations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

Any pic of shaheen iii? 




Rocky rock said:


> Lol no Troll but indian missiles look like toys believe me. And when you look at shaheen and than on Agni it gives you laugh. Most of indian gears I have seen looks Artificial and their worst paint job and colour combinations




Your brain is fresh and unused. Use it we u got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Pic? Anyone? Isn't it released?


----------



## farhan_9909

Kinetic said:


> Pic? Anyone? Isn't it released?



watch the video


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> watch the video




I have already did it. I want pic that are usually released. From that video nothing is clear, looks same like shaheen 2.

like this 

https://defence.pk/gallery/data/594/medium/Shaheen2_PakistaniDefence_com_006.jpg


----------



## farhan_9909

Kinetic said:


> I have already did it. I want pic that are usually released. From that video nothing is clear, looks same like shaheen 2.
> 
> like this
> 
> https://defence.pk/gallery/data/594/medium/Shaheen2_PakistaniDefence_com_006.jpg



yes it does look striking similar to Shaheen II though slightly lengthened.

May be it is a further upgraded variant of 2 stage shaheen II as shaheen III was believed to be 3 stage and more than 4000km range.

may be a three stage missile is indeed in development


----------



## HRK

RadioactiveFriends said:


> 'It sends a [very] loud message: If you hurt us, we are going to hurt you back."




if its you who has design this poster then change the missile shown in it, as its Shaheen-I earlier variant (possibly V2 ) not Shaheen-III

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will Pakistan use its old missiles against India and also against IRAN-AFGHANISTAN. Will it going to upgrade or have upgraded with latest Western-Chinese guidance systems:
HATF-I
Abdali
Ghaznavi
Ghouri I-II-III

I am sure that Pakistan can and may be making some version of NASR Missiles to have ranges like 110km and 250-300 km; as we already have Shaheen I-II-IIIs. So for Short range NASR versions would work well. But Pakistan needs to make use of its old Missiles. I am sure Afghanistan-India and IRAN can be those which will be our targets.


----------



## New World

farhan_9909 said:


> yes it does look striking similar to Shaheen II though slightly lengthened.
> 
> May be it is a further upgraded variant of *2 stage shaheen II as shaheen III was believed to be 3 stage* and more than 4000km range.
> 
> may be a three stage missile is indeed in development


so, if Shaheen 7 is out there it will be 7 stage ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

New World said:


> so, if Shaheen 7 is out there it will be 7 stage ??


what are you talking about, their is no shaheen-7


farhan_9909 said:


> yes it does look striking similar to Shaheen II though slightly lengthened.
> 
> May be it is a further upgraded variant of 2 stage shaheen II as shaheen III was believed to be 3 stage and more than 4000km range.
> 
> may be a three stage missile is indeed in development


their is nothing do with third stage on shaheen-3, it's a intermediate range ballistic missile, most of latest ICBM of US and Russia have three stages eg,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGM-30...M-56_Bulava,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JL-2, so you see that almost all ICBM have three stage design so why saying that shaheen-3 will have 3rd stage in the future. Please elaborate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We tested shaheen II at 2000 km which has max range of 2500Km. .. We tested Shaheen III at 2750Km which has max range of 3500Km


Where is the source of the 'max ranges'?


----------



## RealNapster

Horus said:


> I'm not interested in more range, i'm interested to see if or not we have the capability to destroy our principle threat in an ABM infested environment. Shaheen-IIIs range clearly says that we are focused on our principle threat. Its not been codenamed Shaheen-IIA because it offers substantial technology upgrade on the Shaheen-II system which is enough to be classified as a new system.
> 
> Will it be called Hatf-X ?



@Horus can you tell me what's the projectile height of Shaheen 3 if we shoot it on indian border with srilanka from afghanistan border. i mean' the "X" is 2750 km. speed "you must know, i don't "" Angle is 45 degrees. " .. so what's the projectile height ?


----------



## shaheenmissile

RealNapster said:


> @Horus can you tell me what's the projectile height of Shaheen 3 if we shoot it on indian border with srilanka from afghanistan border. i mean' the "X" is 2750 km. speed "you must know, i don't "" Angle is 45 degrees. " .. so what's the projectile height ?


for this type of calculation wont you need vi or initial speed? which is zero in this case and gradually increases?
So i dont think projectile equations apply here.


----------



## RealNapster

shaheenmissile said:


> for this type of calculation wont you need vi or initial speed? which is zero in this case and gradually increases?
> So i dont think projectile equations apply here.



As "i am zero in physics. but yes . I got it earlier. but we have an other side of crystal, may be developers/army have issued some information regarding it's projectile height. is it true that it goes outside of atmosphere and return back to it's target ? What's the height of that point where atmosphere ends ? can we get it's apogee through this "way" ??

in 1st case, our initial velocity remains constant . so "can't we" use it's "speed" as initial velocity in projectile equation ?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------

